# Easily Upgrade To 5.7.893, Keep Root And Webtop



## 0mie

You MUST be completely stock on 5.5.886, if you're not go here to do so: R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2

After that apply the FOR3V3R root and proceed with the following:

Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Simple video how to get into stock recovery






Now for the WEBTOP flash this via CWM
[MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock

You will now be on the latest update and have root and webtop

















*BTW, seems the MR1 update was the culprit, webtop was working with all other updates*

​


> NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS​
> 1.) Download and install 5.6.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US​*md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76*​
> 2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US​*md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520*​
> 3.)Download 5.7.893 and install 5.7.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US​
> *md5:e594bfcf52ae297ffb9a77b3cbb20882*​


​
​


> _Disclaimer: I am not responsible with what happens with your phone if you don't know what you are doing_​
> ​


​
EDIT: Seems webtop is broken in the last 2 updates, trying to find a way to fix it or if we can narrow down what's breaking it.

EDIT: Will post the full 5.7.893 when I get home


----------



## dadsterflip

So .893 is the official update path?

What's the difference between those 3? Is it the same just different servers to download?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong

dadsterflip said:


> So .893 is the official update path?
> 
> What's the difference between those 3? Is it the same just different servers to download?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You are simply wiping the phone back to stock then upgrading the builds step by step to the newest version


----------



## thecaptain0220

Do the 5.6 and 5.7 builds have a different radio / kernel than the 5.5 build?


----------



## ddemlong

Kinda curious, is this CWM install? I was trying stock recovery and was getting fails


----------



## 0mie

ddemlong said:


> Kinda curious, is this CWM install? I was trying stock recovery and was getting fails


nope, everything is for stock recovery. it worked for a lot other over on xda...you completely stock?


----------



## ddemlong

Yeah, Im trying the re flash now again for the restore. Cross fingers


----------



## ddemlong

hmm, still failing, wondering if its because I renamed them


----------



## 0mie

ddemlong said:


> hmm, still failing, wondering if its because I renamed them


shouldn't matter, but it could be an issue I suppose...did you rename them update.zip?


----------



## z28nck33

why do you have to be on .886? coulnt you just uprade from 5.6.893 stock?


----------



## ddemlong

0mie said:


> shouldn't matter, but it could be an issue I suppose...did you rename them update.zip?


No I didnt... what were the steps you used?


----------



## z28nck33

rename the file update.zip put it in your sd card then flash it in stock recovery


----------



## ddemlong

z28nck33 said:


> rename the file update.zip put it in your sd card then flash it in stock recovery


was trying that originally I will boot it up again and see what happens, was giving me certificate errors before


----------



## TweakMyDevice

I was gonna make a video for this but no Webtop is a deal breaker


----------



## ddemlong

TweakMyDevice said:


> I was gonna make a video for this but no Webtop is a deal breaker


how about a quick/ minimilist right up. _ cant seem to get it to work._


----------



## TweakMyDevice

ddemlong said:


> how about a quick/ minimilist right up. _ cant seem to get it to work._


Actually...lol...I just cheesecaked and am DLing 5.7.893 now. I'm uploading a video now that shows R3L3AS3D with Forever Root to restore you back to stock 886 with Root. From there do cheesecake. Both vids on my channel in 30 mins.

UPDATE: The cheesecake 5.7.893 update failed, I'm still on 5.5.886. Will try a different method to get to 5.5.893 due to it having working Webtop. Thanks for this thread info* 0mie!*


----------



## ddemlong

TweakMyDevice said:


> Actually...lol...I just cheesecaked and am DLing 5.7.893 now. I'm uploading a video now that shows R3L3AS3D with Forever Root to restore you back to stock 886 with Root. From there do cheesecake. Both vids on my channel in 30 mins.
> 
> UPDATE: The cheesecake 5.7.893 update failed, I'm still on 5.5.886. Will try a different method to get to 5.5.893 due to it having working Webtop. Thanks for this thread info* 0mie!*


Yeah there needs to be a write up or vid... Ive tried all I can think of and nothing is working.


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## dch921

z28nck33 said:


> why do you have to be on .886? coulnt you just uprade from 5.6.893 stock?


Yes you can upgrade from. 893. This is for those of is that didn't make a backup of the .893 stock before flashing a custom rom.

Also you need to follow the upgrade path. I went back to stock 886 from 893 and had an update through cheesecake for 5.6.893 but it would fail since I already had the. 893 radio but 886 system. Once I updated system to 893 stock the I got a different update from cheesecake to 5.6.893 that worked.

Keep in mind that your radio and system files need to be on the same version for the update to work


----------



## thesmartone231

So I keep running into an issue, but I figure I should give some background details first to bring it up to speed.

I got to 6.893 a couple of days ago, but needed to restore back to .886 and I applied the 4EVER Root

I followed the path above but I keep getting the following error when I attempt to install the 5.893 update in the sequence above:

assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip

Any help would be appreciated! (also if this is thread hijacking let me know I will recreate!)


----------



## Javiggan69

* Links are not working: "The user hosting this
content is out of bandwidth"*


----------



## dch921

nateontech said:


> So I keep running into an issue, but I figure I should give some background details first to bring it up to speed.
> 
> I got to 6.893 a couple of days ago, but needed to restore back to .886 and I applied the 4EVER Root
> 
> I followed the path above but I keep getting the following error when I attempt to install the 5.893 update in the sequence above:
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! (also if this is thread hijacking let me know I will recreate!)


Its failing because you have 5.6.893 boot partition and it expects 5.5.886

You need to get back to 5.6.893 system files before any otas will work

This zip is flashable in cwr and will atleast get you to 5.5.893 stock system files

http://min.us/muMnpTDrV


----------



## thesmartone231

Sir if I could Spam the Thanks button and a thousand times over I would! I appreciate the help you have supplied and it has brought me to 7.893! You are a lifesaver!


----------



## ddemlong

Yeah I just keep getting E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip and it aborts... anyone?


----------



## thesmartone231

Try the instructions that dch921 posted, they worked like magic! Then you just need to flash the second two files and you will have what you need.


----------



## andyliberty

Is anyone experiencing a noticeable difference in the radio with 5.7.893? I was hoping the data drop/LTE issues would be fixed with the 5.5.893 update......but I'm still having problems. I've read the other threads and have tried all the suggestions about pulling the SIM card, etc.


----------



## lcryan

I'm having similar problems where I use to have 4g in must areas I more only get 3g

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

I'm all stock on 6.893 and getting the error 7 mesagee. Only modified is forever root

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921

moosc said:


> I'm all stock on 6.893 and getting the error 7 mesagee. Only modified is forever root
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What does the log file show in /cache on your phone for the specific error


----------



## moosc

Not sure I flashed back to. 6 after it kept failing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 7bigjohn

The files are no longer downloadable. Thanks for the wonderful post!


----------



## 0mie

I will post new links in a bit...didn't think many people cared about this lol but you guys used over 10GB of bandwidth with such small files


----------



## Nekro

0mie said:


> I will post new links in a bit...didn't think many people cared about this lol but you guys used over 10GB of bandwidth with such small files


Thank you sir, for some reason its still not showing up for me...


----------



## westhaking

Which server in Cheesecake is hosting the 5.7.893 ota?

Sent from my Droid Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bigtex52

None currently


----------



## marleyinoc

Afraid to follow through.. getting tos request on production server (on a custom rom anyway)









Via RootzWiki app


----------



## nawdman

0mie said:


> I will post new links in a bit...didn't think many people cared about this lol but you guys used over 10GB of bandwidth with such small files


Use dropbox, then everyone can use it. Random question what's the system version say on 7.893, because I have a feeling I went 5.893 to 6.893 then back down


----------



## ddemlong

If we had prior flashed 5,5.893 we cant use this right? I heard if you had the radio/kernel from 5.5.893 it causes errors... thats all I get trying to install


----------



## nawdman

marleyinoc said:


> Afraid to follow through.. getting tos request on production server (on a custom rom anyway)
> 
> Via RootzWiki app


I had that as well, I just accepted it then checked system update


----------



## 0mie

New files updated in the first post


----------



## ddemlong

0mie said:


> New files updated in the first post


0mie, can you confirm whether or not the radio/kernel from 5.5893 is affecting the update even after flashing with DH's 2.1


----------



## L1Wulf

0mie said:


> New files updated in the first post


Wow, perfect timing -- had refreshed this post a couple times over the last 10 min hoping and was just about to put this on hold until tomorrow.









I noticed one thing in the OP though:

"2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery "

but the file says 5.5.893MR1...

I assume it's a typo rather than the wrong file version linked... right?









Thanks for the write up and the files!


----------



## 0mie

L1Wulf said:


> Wow, perfect timing -- had refreshed this post a couple times over the last 10 min hoping and was just about to put this on hold until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed one thing in the OP though:
> 
> "2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery "
> 
> but the file says 5.5.893MR1...
> 
> I assume it's a typo rather than the wrong file version linked... right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the write up and the files!


That's correct


----------



## 0mie

ddemlong said:


> 0mie, can you confirm whether or not the radio/kernel from 5.5893 is affecting the update even after flashing with DH's 2.1


I've never flashed any other ROMs, I was just stock 5.5.886, 5.5.893, 5.6.893, 5.6.893MR1 and 5.7.893, I don't see why it would matter...everyone else was able to upgrade just fine by being stock .886


----------



## 2defmouze

dch921 said:


> Its failing because you have 5.6.893 boot partition and it expects 5.5.886
> 
> You need to get back to 5.6.893 system files before any otas will work
> 
> This zip is flashable in cwr and will atleast get you to 5.5.893 stock system files
> 
> http://min.us/muMnpTDrV


dch.. So if one has already upgraded to 5.5.893, then flashed a ROM without backing up.. we can use your file to flash back to stock 5.5.893 from the ROM, then continue in the sequence of steps to get to 5.7.893?


----------



## jzd5032

on 5.7.893, webtop is still unavailable!


----------



## dch921

2defmouze said:


> dch.. So if one has already upgraded to 5.5.893, then flashed a ROM without backing up.. we can use your file to flash back to stock 5.5.893 from the ROM, then continue in the sequence of steps to get to 5.7.893?


Yes that gets you stock 5.5.893 system files. OTA update should work just fine then


----------



## 2defmouze

dch921 said:


> Yes that gets you stock 5.5.893 system files. OTA update should work just fine then


That is awesome... thank you so much for that!

EDIT: Oh quick question, assuming one should do a full wipe before flashing then, no?


----------



## moosc

So are you the same Omie that Rockefeller the bb storm way back when and helped us out?


----------



## dch921

2defmouze said:


> That is awesome... thank you so much for that!
> 
> EDIT: Oh quick question, assuming one should do a full wipe before flashing then, no?


Yes wipe data & cache and then flash.

Fyi this is if you have 5.893 radio and flashing from 5.886 stock.

Don't forget forever root first on 886


----------



## ddemlong

dch921 said:


> Yes wipe data & cache and then flash.
> 
> Fyi this is if you have 5.893 radio and flashing from 5.886 stock.
> 
> Don't forget forever root first on 886


I was on 5.5.893 and I attempted to flash back via v2.1, installed the full CWR and attempted the installs, all I was getting was fails. Attempted wipes too. I dunno what my phones issue is.


----------



## Droidrev71

is there a fix for the webtop in these new files?


----------



## budpaul

Followed OP=running 7.893!


----------



## 2defmouze

dch921 said:


> Yes wipe data & cache and then flash.
> 
> Fyi this is if you have 5.893 radio and flashing from 5.886 stock.
> 
> Don't forget forever root first on 886


Oh I see, so just to clarify:
1) Yes I have the 5.5.893 kernal and radio, just don't have the bloat, etc because I flashed th3ory's ROM after doing that update.
2) So I should flash back to stock, root, foreverroot, flash your file, then proceed from file 2 in the OP.... *OR*
3) I can, going from the ROM, just do a CWR data/system wipe, then flash your file, proceed from file 2 in OP...


----------



## 0mie

moosc said:


> So are you the same Omie that Rockefeller the bb storm way back when and helped us out?


I'm the ONLY 0mie, idk who Omie is ;P lol


----------



## dch921

2defmouze said:


> Oh I see, so just to clarify:
> 1) Yes I have the 5.5.893 kernal and radio, just don't have the bloat, etc because I flashed th3ory's ROM after doing that update.
> 2) So I should flash back to stock, root, foreverroot, flash your file, then proceed from file 2 in the OP.... OR
> 3) I can, going from the ROM, just do a CWR data/system wipe, then flash your file, proceed from file 2 in OP...


Must be on stock 886. This is just patches system files does not fully replace them like a normal rom would.

Then you can flash the other updates.


----------



## Droidrev71

budpaul said:


> Followed OP=running 7.893!


do you have webtop available? mine isn't same with others can you check plz


----------



## Ashgarden

ddemlong said:


> I was on 5.5.893 and I attempted to flash back via v2.1, installed the full CWR and attempted the installs, all I was getting was fails. Attempted wipes too. I dunno what my phones issue is.


I had the same issue but think I've got it going now. I started with flashing back to sock using R3l3as3d 2.1 then applied the zip from dch.

After that, I started at step two of the OP. So far everything is working for me. I'll let you know how it goes!

Edit: Yup, running 7.893 now!


----------



## Droidrev71

Ashgarden said:


> I had the same issue but think I've got it going now. I started with flashing back to sock using R3l3as3d 2.1 then applied the zip from dch.
> 
> After that, I started at step two of the OP. So far everything is working for me. I'll let you know how it goes!


dch is? thanks


----------



## Ashgarden

Droidrev71 said:


> dch is? thanks


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-and-keep-root/page__view__findpost__p__204700


----------



## ddemlong

Ashgarden said:


> I had the same issue but think I've got it going now. I started with flashing back to sock using R3l3as3d 2.1 then applied the zip from dch.
> 
> After that, I started at step two of the OP. So far everything is working for me. I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Edit: Yup, running 7.893 now!


weird, Im gonna retry... it wasnt working for me... did you also apply the forever root at the same time?


----------



## Ashgarden

ddemlong said:


> weird, Im gonna retry... it wasnt working for me... did you also apply the forever root at the same time?


Yup!

R3l3as3d 2.1 + root + 4everoot

Flash file from DCH's post on page 2 in CWR.

Rename second file from OP to update.zip and flash using Stock Recovery.

Rename third file from OP to update.zip and flash using Stock Recovery.

All set!


----------



## Droidrev71

Ashgarden said:


> Yup!
> 
> R3l3as3d 2.1 + root + 4everoot
> 
> Flash file from DCH's post on page 2 in CWR.
> 
> Rename second file from OP to update.zip and flash using Stock Recovery.
> 
> Rename third file from OP to update.zip and flash using Stock Recovery.
> 
> All set!


thanks for the lead to the zip file.. another question if you don't mind.. do you have webtop? if so, did you lose it before?


----------



## Ashgarden

Droidrev71 said:


> thanks for the lead to the zip file.. another question if you don't mind.. do you have webtop? if so, did you lose it before?


Showing as unavailable, but I've never used it so I'm not sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## Droidrev71

ok thanks.. no its not normal. hopefully there is a fix for it in the near future..


----------



## z28nck33

im sure once the official OTA comes out webtop will be avaliable


----------



## Droidrev71

one way or another our wonderful developers will get it.


----------



## 0mie

Full 5.7.893 in the OP


----------



## ddemlong

0mie said:


> Full 5.7.893 in the OP


Holy cow it finally works! I have tried flashing v2.1(rooting) leaving the names stock, update.zip, installing 5.5.893 and jumping to step 2 but nothing worked. This finally took it! I dunno what the heck is going on with my phone but glad you posted this "all in one" post.

Thanks are in order sir


----------



## 0mie

Hellooooooo


----------



## jzd5032

0mie said:


> Hellooooooo


How did you get webtop to work on 5.7.893?


----------



## 0mie

updated OP on how to get webtop to work


----------



## jzd5032

0mie said:


> updated OP on how to get webtop to work


trying right now!!!!!


----------



## ddemlong

someone how I lost my root even after using v2.1 and forever root option... just got done flashing everything twice now and its booting... crossing fingers.

Update: SUCCESS!


----------



## jzd5032

0mie said:


> updated OP on how to get webtop to work


THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!! It worked and i now have webtop again!!! 0mie, THANK YOU!


----------



## 0mie

jzd5032 said:


> someone how I lost my root even after using v2.1 and forever root option... just got done flashing everything twice now and its booting... crossing fingers.
> 
> Update: SUCCESS!


Glad I was able to help you guys, you guys can hit thanks or just click on a few ads in my vids


----------



## Scar3cr0w

0mie, been following these posts for some time, never responded to any until now. I just want to throw out a big thanks to you and to DHacker for making this a painless process...


----------



## envizion

yup thanks to this i got 5.7.893 working with webtop and back onto deblurred 2.1. now just gonna wait for dt to release the update based on 5.7.893


----------



## hurleyint

Excuse me for my ignorance but here goes: Running 5.6 (updated radio) *[R3]BLURR3D V2.0 **HIFT3R V2.1 *

Can I just follow the op or do I have to throw the download from dch in the mix somewhere considering what I am running now? I DO NOT have an backup of original stock anywhere. If I do new to throw dch in the mix what would the correct steps amount too added with the op?

Thanks,
Tim

Pretty sure after reading thread over again I have to dch. So do I then root/4ever or do I then have to start from the very top of op or jump in and just Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US


----------



## Aixelsyd

ddemlong said:


> Holy cow it finally works! I have tried flashing v2.1(rooting) leaving the names stock, update.zip, installing 5.5.893 and jumping to step 2 but nothing worked. This finally took it! I dunno what the heck is going on with my phone but glad you posted this "all in one" post.
> 
> Thanks are in order sir


Just to be clear you were on 5.5.893 originally. And to get updated to 5.7.893 you used the FULL *.zip fiel posted in the OP.

If that is the case prior to flashing the FULL *.zip which what base did you go back to from the get go. IE if you had 5.5.893 did you use v2.1 to reflash /system and then root it followed up by 4ever root to then install the FULL *.zip Or was it something different.

The reason I'm asking is I'm currently on the 5.6.893 radio already but do have a backup of stock rooted with all the bloat (5.6.893) I can go back to. However using the 3rd step in the OP will only update the radio and not the kernel or /system. And personally if I'm going ot update I'd prefer to get the full update so the kernel. system, radio, recovery....etc get updated.


----------



## manutcbs

excellent guide. process ran smooth. couldn't have done this without your help. thanks very much for taking the time.


----------



## z28nck33

i was on 5.5.893 and i used v.2.1 option 1 and then i tried to flash 5.7.893 and i keep getting error status 7 i think, either way its not working and its getting aggrevating, do i need to rename the 5.7.893 update.zip?


----------



## scoots

I used R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2 option 1, everything went smoothly.
I booted into stock recovery and tried to apply Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US (which is called Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip on my sdcard) but got the following message:

Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
Verifying current system...
assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608: REALLY LONG STRING")
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.


----------



## z28nck33

scoots said:


> I used R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2 option 1, everything went smoothly.
> I booted into stock recovery and tried to apply Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US (which is called Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip on my sdcard) but got the following message:
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608: REALLY LONG STRING")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.


same here


----------



## envizion

scoots said:


> I used R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2 option 1, everything went smoothly.
> I booted into stock recovery and tried to apply Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US (which is called Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip on my sdcard) but got the following message:
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608: REALLY LONG STRING")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.


well not sure what version you guys are on. the way i did it..i went from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 step by step. then i ran released 2.1 option 1 and brought it back to to 5.5.886. then powered down phone, held power + vol up + vol down, recovery and flash full 5.7.893. upgraded flawlessly to 5.7.893 with webtop.


----------



## Aixelsyd

z28nck33 said:


> i was on 5.5.893 and i used v.2.1 option 1 and then i tried to flash 5.7.893 and i keep getting error status 7 i think, either way its not working and its getting aggrevating, do i need to rename the 5.7.893 update.zip?


From my understanding the Full *.zip file will not install properly unless you are on the stock ( 5.5.866) software. IE if you updated to 5.5.893 or 5.6.893 the full *.zip is a no go.

You should be able to get the 5.7.893 updated radio...etc by following the 3 step process in the OP. Doing so will not update the kernel or /system tho.


----------



## Aixelsyd

envizion said:


> well not sure what version you guys are on. the way i did it..i went from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 step by step. then i ran released 2.1 option 1 and brought it back to to 5.5.886. then powered down phone, held power + vol up + vol down, recovery and flash full 5.7.893. upgraded flawlessly to 5.7.893 with webtop.


Much appreciated and I stand corrected on my last post. Altho that is what I was trying to find out myself as some have reported it working and others not having luck. This clear it up pretty well and I'll be on it as soon as I have some free time.


----------



## z28nck33

are you guys renaming these files update.zip or just flashing them as is?


----------



## Frankie

Is the new process listed in the OP going to update the radio/kernel? I want the FULL update to 5.7.893 including any updated radio/kernel. Do I need to go the step by step route to achieve this (5.5.886 -> 5.5.893 -> 5.6.893 -> 5.7.893) or will the steps in the OP bring me the FULL 5.7.893 with updated radio/kernel?

Thanks SO much for any help!


----------



## envizion

z28nck33 said:


> are you guys renaming these files update.zip or just flashing them as is?


don't think the name matters. i just flashed it as whatever it was named when downloaded.


----------



## envizion

Frankie said:


> Is the new process listed in the OP going to update the radio/kernel? I want the FULL update to 5.7.893 including any updated radio/kernel. Do I need to go the step by step route to achieve this (5.5.886 -> 5.5.893 -> 5.6.893 -> 5.7.893) or will the steps in the OP bring me the FULL 5.7.893 with updated radio/kernel?
> 
> Thanks SO much for any help!


i believe if you are on 5.5.886, you can simply do the full 5.7.893. it includes all the updates in between.


----------



## z28nck33

Frankie said:


> Is the new process listed in the OP going to update the radio/kernel? I want the FULL update to 5.7.893 including any updated radio/kernel. Do I need to go the step by step route to achieve this (5.5.886 -> 5.5.893 -> 5.6.893 -> 5.7.893) or will the steps in the OP bring me the FULL 5.7.893 with updated radio/kernel?
> 
> Thanks SO much for any help!


the radio/kernel in the .893 files are the same, just the systems are different, from what eveyone is saying you should be able to run the restorev2.1 option 1, then flash the full 5.7.893 in stock recovery but its not working for me, ive tried literally everything


----------



## z28nck33

envizion said:


> i believe if you are on 5.5.886, you can simply do the full 5.7.893. it includes all the updates in between.


That did not work for me lol


----------



## L1Wulf

Thanks for this 0mie. After my last post, I started the process of doing R3l3as3d and 43v3r root, did a backup just in case and noticed the all-in-one file. Grabbed that while backing up and continued with the process using this file. Everything went smooth as silk.

I started with original .886 in Liberty 1.0. I'm now 7.893 with Eclipse 1.0 and extremely happy. Too early to report on battery life but data connection seems much better judging by my morning commute in to work.







very glad I decided to give the new radio a try now. Thanks again man, your files and write-up made this cake.


----------



## Frankie

envizion said:


> i believe if you are on 5.5.886, you can simply do the full 5.7.893. it includes all the updates in between.


And the "full" 5.7.893 is the file listed in the OP called Blur_version.5.5.886?


----------



## Frankie

Aixelsyd said:


> From my understanding the Full *.zip file will not install properly unless you are on the stock ( 5.5.866) software. IE if you updated to 5.5.893 or 5.6.893 the full *.zip is a no go.
> 
> You should be able to get the 5.7.893 updated radio...etc by following the 3 step process in the OP. Doing so will not update the kernel or /system tho.


This is why I made a new post. Why will the 3 step process NOT update the kernel or /system though. This is the main reason I am apprehensive about doing this. I am currently on 5.6.893 with the updated kernel I believe.


----------



## Aixelsyd

Frankie said:


> This is why I made a new post. Why will the 3 step process NOT update the kernel or /system though. This is the main reason I am apprehensive about doing this. I am currently on 5.6.893 with the updated kernel I believe.


the 3 step process doens't do it because those files are not the FULL *.zip If you look each files is only about 4Mb which is just the radio update and not the other stuff. I'm currently sitting in the same place as you with having put the 5.6.893 update on my phone over the weekend and I don't have time to play with it atm. I could have if I remember to grab my Charge this am but with one phone with me atm I can't afford to mess around with trying to get the FULL *.zip to install.

If my son stops by my office to bring me my Charge I'm going to try envizion's process posted above and see if it fully updates. I don't see why it won't just need time t odo it as it is a bit more work seeing as we are on 5.6.893 already.


----------



## RangeRat125

envizion said:


> well not sure what version you guys are on. the way i did it..i went from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 step by step. then i ran released 2.1 option 1 and brought it back to to 5.5.886. then powered down phone, held power + vol up + vol down, recovery and flash full 5.7.893. upgraded flawlessly to 5.7.893 with webtop.


Thanks envision..Just did the same process and it worked perfectly restoring my webtop which was missing from 5.6.893. It could not have been easier.


----------



## dberthia

New here, and wondering if someone could help get me back on the rails. Here's where I'm at:
Applied the forever root on my stock rooted 5.5.886 (putting the chmod commands in the mount file)
Inadvertently used wrong update file and updated to 5.5.893 when I really wanted to go to 5.7.893
Restored a nandroid backup to get me back to 886
Ran the 5.7.893 updater, but get: "assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers") E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
After this, I thought maybe I need to follow these directions (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1279825) to get back to a "true" 886: Unfortunately, this Windows Zip file appears to be corrupted each time I try to open it.

Can anybody get be back on the straight and narrow? I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## itzjonjon69

scoots said:


> I used R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2 option 1, everything went smoothly.
> I booted into stock recovery and tried to apply Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US (which is called Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip on my sdcard) but got the following message:
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> Verifying current system...
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608: REALLY LONG STRING")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.


got the same thing, what i did was load the stock 5.5.866 then went into stock recovery and loaded 5.6.893 then 5.6.893MR1 and finally 5.7.893


----------



## chilipepprflea

0mie,

Can you confirm that doing the 3 step process does not give you everything in the updates, but doing the Full method does?

I came from OTA 5.6.893 and simply installed the 5.7.893 zip you posted and wondering if I'm missing anything other than webtop (which isn't an issue since I don't use it).


----------



## dch921

It looks like people at having luck upgrading to 5.7.893 step by step. Then using 2.1 revert back to. 886 stock with forever root then flash the full upgrade 5.5.886-5.7.893 in stock recovery. This should get you to full 5.7.893 with working webtop


----------



## chilipepprflea

dch921 said:


> It looks like people at having luck upgrading to 5.7.893 step by step. Then using 2.1 revert back to. 886 stock with forever root then flash the full upgrade 5.5.886-5.7.893 in stock recovery. This should get you to full 5.7.893 with working webtop


Will doing it this way wipe data?


----------



## dch921

chilipepprflea said:


> Will doing it this way wipe data?


If you are stock to begin with you should be fine. To be safe just make a backup before using 2.1 and flash 886 to 7.893


----------



## wera750

Blah, I'm so damn confused. I'm on 5.983 and can't keep heads or tails about how to get 7.983 without problems


----------



## 2defmouze

wera750 said:


> Blah, I'm so damn confused. I'm on 5.983 and can't keep heads or tails about how to get 7.983 without problems


If I understand it correctly.. (all assumes you are on 5.893 with the updated kernal/radios ALREADY)
1. revert to 5.866 stock, root, and foreverroot using http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/
2. use the file dch uploaded a few pages ago (do some legwork, thread isn't that long, lol) to get to 5.893 stock
3. continue from file #2 in the OP (Now located under NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS-- you should still go from here, as the new method at the beginning of the OP will only work if you are completely stock, i.e. haven't updated you kernal/radios already)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.. Haven't tried myself yet will be doing so in a few hours.


----------



## wera750

Yeah I'm on 5.983 with updated radio's. Can't I cwm back to stock back up and do 7.983 then flash back to my cwm restore my current ROM?


----------



## 2defmouze

wera750 said:


> Yeah I'm on 5.983 with updated radio's. Can't I cwm back to stock back up and do 7.983 then flash back to my cwm restore my current ROM?


Lol.. READ THE THREAD







Looks like people who have already updated their radios/kernal are getting errors, so I BELIEVE the method I posted is what you (and I) will have to do. I wouldn't recommend restoring after doing it.. just reflash the ROM from scratch if everything works out. If it does, please share because I'm going to be following the method I posted if nobody corrects me before I get home


----------



## marleyinoc

2defmouze said:


> If I understand it correctly.. (all assumes you are on 5.893 with the updated kernal/radios ALREADY)
> 1. revert to 5.866 stock, root, and foreverroot using http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/
> 2. use the file dch uploaded a few pages ago (do some legwork, thread isn't that long, lol) to get to 5.893 stock
> 3. continue from file #2 in the OP (Now located under NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS-- you should still go from here, as the new method at the beginning of the OP will only work if you are completely stock, i.e. haven't updated you kernal/radios already)
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.. Haven't tried myself yet will be doing so in a few hours.


I broke down and gave it a shot. And I think I tried everything except using those "no longer needed" steps so you have a chance of being right. I already killed my lunch break though so will have to try tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Aixelsyd

wera750 said:


> Yeah I'm on 5.983 with updated radio's. Can't I cwm back to stock back up and do 7.983 then flash back to my cwm restore my current ROM?


Do you only want the updated radio? Or you after the FULL 5.7.893 update? Reason being is the process is different depending on where you want to get.


----------



## Aixelsyd

2defmouze said:


> If I understand it correctly.. (all assumes you are on 5.893 with the updated kernal/radios ALREADY)
> 1. revert to 5.866 stock, root, and foreverroot using http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/
> 2. use the file dch uploaded a few pages ago (do some legwork, thread isn't that long, lol) to get to 5.893 stock
> 3. continue from file #2 in the OP (Now located under NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS-- you should still go from here, as the new method at the beginning of the OP will only work if you are completely stock, i.e. haven't updated you kernal/radios already)
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.. Haven't tried myself yet will be doing so in a few hours.


That is the process to only update the radio programming. It will NOT update you to the FULL 5.7.893 file in the OP fyi.


----------



## 2defmouze

Aixelsyd said:


> That is the process to only update the radio programming. It will NOT update you to the FULL 5.7.893 file in the OP fyi.


Can you recommend an alternative process for this situation then?


----------



## z28nck33

2defmouze said:


> If I understand it correctly.. (all assumes you are on 5.893 with the updated kernal/radios ALREADY)
> 1. revert to 5.866 stock, root, and foreverroot using http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/
> 2. use the file dch uploaded a few pages ago (do some legwork, thread isn't that long, lol) to get to 5.893 stock
> 3. continue from file #2 in the OP (Now located under NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS-- you should still go from here, as the new method at the beginning of the OP will only work if you are completely stock, i.e. haven't updated you kernal/radios already)
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.. Haven't tried myself yet will be doing so in a few hours.


This does work, if you are on 5.5.893 STOCK, I REPEAT YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL BLOAT. if you are on 5.5.893 then u have the updated radio/kernel.


----------



## z28nck33

2defmouze said:


> Can you recommend an alternative process for this situation then?


the method u decribed works, because once u are on 5.5.893 u have the updated kernel/radio, then .6.893 and .7.893 are system updates


----------



## 2defmouze

z28nck33 said:


> This does work, if you are on 5.5.893 STOCK, I REPEAT YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL BLOAT. if you are on 5.5.893 then u have the updated radio/kernel.


Yes and if you are on 5.5.893 WITHOUT bloat, then my understanding is you need to revert to 5.5.866, root and foreverroot, and then flash dch's file to get you to 5.5.893 stock with bloat. Incorrect? Because alternatively if you try to run the update file to get to 5.5.893 but you already have the updated kernal/radios, then it seems like its crashing on people. That's where dch's file comes in.


----------



## z28nck33

correct sir, well at least for me it was


----------



## Frankie

Do we still need to change filenames to update.zip?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

i did not have to, just flashed as is


----------



## Aixelsyd

2defmouze said:


> It looks like people at having luck upgrading to 5.7.893 step by step. Then using 2.1 revert back to. 886 stock with forever root then flash the full upgrade 5.5.886-5.7.893 in stock recovery. This should get you to full 5.7.893 with working webtop


----------



## Frankie

Aixelsyd said:


> If you are already on the 5.5.893 update the only way to get the full 5.7.893 update is to do as dch921 mentioned above ( I'll post the info below) . I'm in the same boat myself as I have 5.6.893 installed already and no matter what the FULL update fails and I don't have the time to mess with it atm. To get the full update follow this procedure and you should be good t ogo.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Ok so 5.5.893 is the updated radio/kernel. 5.6.893 and 5.7.893 are just system updates with no change to radio and kernel? Just go to 5.5.893 and flash that file in the op?

Others are saying to go step by step from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 as this will give you full update.

Which is it?

This seems so confusing because there are conflicting methods.


----------



## ddemlong

Aixelsyd said:


> Just to be clear you were on 5.5.893 originally. And to get updated to 5.7.893 you used the FULL *.zip fiel posted in the OP.
> 
> If that is the case prior to flashing the FULL *.zip which what base did you go back to from the get go. IE if you had 5.5.893 did you use v2.1 to reflash /system and then root it followed up by 4ever root to then install the FULL *.zip Or was it something different.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I'm currently on the 5.6.893 radio already but do have a backup of stock rooted with all the bloat (5.6.893) I can go back to. However using the 3rd step in the OP will only update the radio and not the kernel or /system. And personally if I'm going ot update I'd prefer to get the full update so the kernel. system, radio, recovery....etc get updated.


Yeah I was on 5.5893 via the full CWR... I used fastboot v2.1 and after the rooting process turned off the phone and entered factory restore and it too the update. For some reason the steps were not working but this did.


----------



## Aixelsyd

Frankie said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
> 
> Ok so 5.5.893 is the updated radio/kernel. 5.6.893 and 5.7.893 are just system updates with no change to radio and kernel? Just go to 5.5.893 and flash that file in the op?
> 
> Others are saying to go step by step from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893 to 5.7.893 as this will give you full update.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> This seems so confusing because there are conflicting methods.


Incorrect 5.6.893 has an updated radio as well. I can't speak for 5.7.893 radio yet but I know there is an updated kernel again as well as /system stuff and more.

IMHO the confusion is coming from the fact of where you are starting really and people not knowing which files are doing what. The step by step is only going to update radio programming stuff mostly. If you look at the *.zip file they are only a few Mb each so its impossible for it to be the full 5.7.893 update. And from my discussion with some devs if you updated to 5.5.893 or 5.6.893 there is only one way to get the FULL update installed which *dch921* has stated a couple of time and I copied in one of my replies above. That is the ONLY way to get the full 5.7.893 if you had update before.

However if you are still on the stock 5.5.866 ( including all bloatware ) with root & 4ever root done without EVER updating to one of the leaks you can just flash the full *.zip in the OP and would be good to go.

The other part that gets confusing is for folks who aren't concerned about the FULL update and just want the radio and stuff updated to 5.7.893. The problem there is to get to it you need to flash 5.6.893 ( 3 step process ) which messes up webtop. And once that happens if you want everything working fully again you have to do dch921process to get the FULL 5.7.893 to install.


----------



## z28nck33

Ok are you on 5.7.893? If you are what's the radio and kernel numbers?


----------



## Aixelsyd

ddemlong said:


> Yeah I was on 5.5893 via the full CWR... I used fastboot v2.1 and after the rooting process turned off the phone and entered factory restore and it too the update. For some reason the steps were not working but this did.


Thanks man. Sounds like I'm going to have to restore back to my 5.6.893 stock backup, then flash the 5.7.893 ( step 3 small *.zip). Once I do that then I can fastboot back using v2.1 and do the rooting stuff so I can finally flash the FULL *.zip of 5.7.893 via stock recovery. Pain in the but really but if I'm going to do it I might as well have it up to date with everything working including webtop even tho I don't really use it.


----------



## moosc

No matter what I do full wipe running 5 and 6 everything posted and it always fail. To bad there's not a full cwr 7 file.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

Why would you have to update to 5.7.893 then fastboot back to. 886 just to flash back to. 7.893


----------



## Aixelsyd

moosc said:


> No matter what I do full wipe running 5 and 6 everything posted and it always fail. To bad there's not a full cwr 7 file.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


What update have you installed already prior to trying 5.7.893? And which file you trying to use?

Also what do you have installed and running EXACTLY when trying to update now that keeps failing?


----------



## envizion

z28nck33 said:


> Why would you have to update to 5.7.893 then fastboot back to. 886 just to flash back to. 7.893


not really sure. when i started i was already sitting on 5.6.893, people were posting success with step by step upgrade to 5.7.893 then reverting with released 2.1, then applying the 5.7.893. so i decided to give it a try and it worked out.

for those that are failing the full 5.7.893, over at the xda thread cellzealot mentioned something about it failing if you modified your webtop with mods previously.


----------



## 2defmouze

z28nck33 said:


> Why would you have to update to 5.7.893 then fastboot back to. 886 just to flash back to. 7.893


Yeah I'm also wondering if that's what you guys are saying... Like I would have to do the process I outlined before, to go from 5.5.893 non stock, back to 5.5.866, root, foreverroot, dch's file, steps 2 and 3 from before to get to 5.7.893...... THEN flash back to 5.5.866, root, foreverroot, and use the main file in OP to jump to 5.7.893 full? That's what your saying the whole process should be for me at this point? And that's to get to 5.7.893 full with webtop and all?


----------



## Frankie

Aixelsyd said:


> Incorrect 5.6.893 has an updated radio as well. I can't speak for 5.7.893 radio yet but I know there is an updated kernel again as well as /system stuff and more.
> 
> IMHO the confusion is coming from the fact of where you are starting really and people not knowing which files are doing what. The step by step is only going to update radio programming stuff mostly. If you look at the *.zip file they are only a few Mb each so its impossible for it to be the full 5.7.893 update. And from my discussion with some devs if you updated to 5.5.893 or 5.6.893 there is only one way to get the FULL update installed which *dch921* has stated a couple of time and I copied in one of my replies above. That is the ONLY way to get the full 5.7.893 if you had update before.
> 
> However if you are still on the stock 5.5.866 ( including all bloatware ) with root & 4ever root done without EVER updating to one of the leaks you can just flash the full *.zip in the OP and would be good to go.
> 
> The other part that gets confusing is for folks who aren't concerned about the FULL update and just want the radio and stuff updated to 5.7.893. The problem there is to get to it you need to flash 5.6.893 ( 3 step process ) which messes up webtop. And once that happens if you want everything working fully again you have to do dch921process to get the FULL 5.7.893 to install.


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

I am currently on 5.6.893 on eclipse rom(although it says im on 5.5.893 on about phone after flashing rom. Is this normal?)

When I restore via v2 forever root tool and go back to. 886 is my 5.6.893 radio gone or is it still installed?

I also have a nandroid backup of 5.5.893.

Which do you recommend I do? Go to 5.5.893 nandroid restore point and then update to 5.7.893?

I guess what im confused about is when I go to about phone it says im in 5.5.893 but it said 5.6.893 before I flashed new rom. Im curious if I do a restore to. 886 if im actually on. 886 or still 5.6.893

In your reply where you quoted doh's method are you referring to flashing each FULL update individually or the smaller package deal listed in updated op? Thanks


----------



## envizion

Frankie said:


> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
> 
> I am currently on 5.6.893 on eclipse rom(although it says im on 5.5.893 on about phone after flashing rom. Is this normal?)
> 
> When I restore via v2 forever root tool and go back to. 886 is my 5.6.893 radio gone or is it still installed?
> 
> I also have a nandroid backup of 5.5.893.
> 
> Which do you recommend I do? Go to 5.5.893 nandroid restore point and then update to 5.7.893?
> 
> I guess what im confused about is when I go to about phone it says im in 5.5.893 but it said 5.6.893 before I flashed new rom. Im curious if I do a restore to. 886 if im actually on. 886 or still 5.6.893
> 
> In your reply where you quoted doh's method are you referring to flashing each FULL update individually or the smaller package deal listed in updated op? Thanks


you can change radio/kernel/system only through updates. on stock after an update, the settings screen will reflect this change. since we are on a locked bootloader, we can't flash kernels or radios, we can change systems through roms however. eclipse was built on the 5.5.893 system similar to reblurred. so thats what it'll say on the settings screen when you flash those roms. if you previously upgraded to 5.7.893 then flashed those roms, the system will go back down to whatever system those roms were built on, but your radio and kernel remains at the updated 5.7.893. hope that clarifies things a bit.


----------



## 0mie

Do you guys not read? My OP clearly states STEPS NO LONGER NEEDED!!! If you're on anything but STOCK .886 you need to go back to it, then you can do the full 7.893

Also, if you're having trouble updating to 7.893 and you modified ANY webtop files you need to fxz to .886 then FOR3V3R root then full 7.893

Hope that clears things up a bit.....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Godrik1210

ok for ppl getting the (status 7) Error i found a way to fix that first off you need to be stock.http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/
Then Update to 5.5.893 using the CW .zip http://db.tt/btLANyTA
Then use the 3 step process that is in the first post this worked for me after numerous status 7 errors.

NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS​
1.) Download and install 5.6.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US​
*md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76*​
2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US​
*md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520*​
3.)Download 5.7.893 and install 5.7.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US​
it was because it was failing on my baseband because it was not the basband of the version 5.5.886 i was on.
so if your at stock and cant seem to update no mater what you do try my method.

Let me know if it works


----------



## z28nck33

@0mie . The people who already have. 893 no mater what version cannot do fxz with rsd lite. You cannot downgrade radio and kernel . The status 7 error is what everybody is getting and im not sure why but if your on 5.893 then you can go to 6.893 then 7.893


----------



## Godrik1210

z28nck33 said:


> @0mie . The people who already have. 893 no mater what version cannot do fxz with rsd lite. You cannot downgrade radio and kernel . The status 7 error is what everybody is getting and im not sure why but if your on 5.893 then you can go to 6.893 then 7.893


the error is because your baseband does not match your system version. This happends when you attemp to or upgrade to 5.6.893 or higher then try to use R3L3AS3DRoot method to restore but that method dosnt work for the FULL SBF only data/cache/system not kernal/baseband.


----------



## WesternClimax

Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:

I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.

Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)

Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery

Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery (this is the lite 5.5.893 to restore system files IF you have already upgraded from 5.5.886 before - use the full 5.5.893 OTA if you have NEVER updated from .886 before) - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify

Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify

Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify

Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify

Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


----------



## z28nck33

This thread is chaos lmao. Either way im on 7.893


----------



## Godrik1210

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify


LoL i just posted the same : ) Good Work Man Love all the support we get from ppl on the bionic it really shows the kind of community we are.


----------



## WesternClimax

Godrik1210 said:


> LoL i just posted the same : ) Good Work Man Love all the support we get from ppl on the bionic it really shows the kind of community we are.


Yeah man, this took me all damn night to figure out. I upgraded to 5.6.893 and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't take the updates. Rolling back to .886 deletes required files needed to verify the updates, so you have to start from scratch.

Apple fan boys, eat your heart out. This is thugg love at its finest helping our homies out.


----------



## 2defmouze

WesternClimax said:


> Yeah man, this took me all damn night to figure out. I upgraded to 5.6.893 and couldn't figure out why it wouldn't take the updates. Rolling back to .886 deletes required files needed to verify the updates, so you have to start from scratch.
> 
> Apple fan boys, eat your heart out. This is thugg love at its finest helping our homies out.


That last statement is LoLzmageddon








Haven't tried your exact method and can't til later when I get home, but thanks for lookin out! 
I've owned my bionic, first android phone since release and have learned all I know from the forums and people willing to help. The golden rule is Pay It Forward..








Thanks again mang!


----------



## jerreths

For all having problems getting assert failure and all i followed the first half to the letter the root bit I got back using the r3l3as3droot v2.1 using option 1 then i used stock recovery to flash the full 5.7.893 and it worked beautifully then flash your flavor of Th3ory and enjoy

http://tips4tech.net/2011/10/how-to-get-the-updates-on-your-modified-motorola-droid-bionic-tutorial/


----------



## Godrik1210

jerreths said:


> For all having problems getting assert failure and all i followed the first half to the letter the root bit I got back using the r3l3as3droot v2.1 using option 1 then i used stock recovery to flash the full 5.7.893 and it worked beautifully then flash your flavor of Th3ory and enjoy
> 
> http://tips4tech.net/2011/10/how-to-get-the-updates-on-your-modified-motorola-droid-bionic-tutorial/


After flashing Th3ory does your version say 5.5.893 still?


----------



## atcjeff

Whenever I try to boot into stock recovery, all I get is Andy and a triangle with an exclamation point.
Anybody know what the difference is between 5.6.893 and 5.7.893?


----------



## SamuriHL

Hit volume up and down at the same time when you get to that point.


----------



## moset

I'm sure it's been answered but I haven't seen a definite answer. If I'm on sock rooted 5.6.893 can I just forever root and cheesecake to 5.7.893 and maintain root and have the full 5.7.893?


----------



## z06mike

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


I'm flashing this as we speak but why are 3 and 4 the same file??? Is that correct?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Synaptic13

0mie said:


> Do you guys not read? My OP clearly states STEPS NO LONGER NEEDED!!! If you're on anything but STOCK .886 you need to go back to it, then you can do the full 7.893
> 
> Also, if you're having trouble updating to 7.893 and you modified ANY webtop files you need to fxz to .886 then FOR3V3R root then full 7.893
> 
> Hope that clears things up a bit.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


wow..this thread was ...to say the least...confusing lol...So I just would like to clarify for my particular situation...I do believe I have it...
1) I'm currently on 5.5.893 (with the correlating radio and kernel)
2) I am running on th3ory's 5.5.893 based 2.0 rom

so from my particular "starting point" this what I understand to do to upgrade to the full 5.7.893( with the respective radio and kernel)... just follow the op...
1) http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v2/
2) http://www.mediafire.com/file/ah4t6ruiksupuun/Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip

now do I need to flash the webtop still??? as I do use that feature often and need it functional. But as I read through the thread it seems as though the full 7.893 zip in the op should now have that included...correct?
and if this all correct ...do you you possibly have a MD5 checksum and file size for the full 7.893 file?

really appreciate the help...you know how it goes ..."measure twice...even thrice...cut once" lol


----------



## z06mike

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


It does solve the error 7 problem but it breaks webtop









Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33

if you flash the "full" version it does not break webtop


----------



## Frankie

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


I have one question about these files. When I originally flashed 5.5.893 from .886 the file was 54.x MB. Why are these SO much smaller than the one I originally used to go to 5.5.893?


----------



## marleyinoc

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> --
> 
> Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


Followed this (with apparent duplicate file names and sizes) to the letter and unlike following other things to the letter this worked.

It seems it is like a rubics cube though, no one can tell you what you need to do to solve it without seeing the current state of the cube. Of course I was either in same boat as WesternClimax or this is a solve for all type scenario...

At any rate, this worked for me..


----------



## WesternClimax

z06mike said:


> I'm flashing this as we speak but why are 3 and 4 the same file??? Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Some of the files share the same name. If you download them one at a time to avoid confusion, this process will work.


----------



## WesternClimax

Frankie said:


> I have one question about these files. When I originally flashed 5.5.893 from .886 the file was 54.x MB. Why are these SO much smaller than the one I originally used to go to 5.5.893?


Obviously some of the builds are heavier in the update department and are larger in size, however this isn't anything to worry about. I'm happy to report I've been running 5.7.893 for around 8hrs and I've noticed a considerable radio improvement along with better battery life. Placebo effect? Maybe. I'm using the stock battery with 4G on and I'm still holding 60% charge with heavy use.


----------



## Frankie

WesternClimax said:


> Obviously some of the builds are heavier in the update department and are larger in size, however this isn't anything to worry about. I'm happy to report I've been running 5.7.893 for around 8hrs and I've noticed a considerable radio improvement along with better battery life. Placebo effect? Maybe. I'm using the stock battery with 4G on and I'm still holding 60% charge with heavy use.


Lol, yes I know the sizes will vary from update to update. BUT I have a 5.5.893 file also (which he listed) and its 55MB. Why is MY 5.5.893 update file 54MB and the one uploaded in this thread is so much smaller for the SAME update?


----------



## WesternClimax

Frankie said:


> Lol, yes I know the sizes will vary from update to update. BUT I have a 5.5.893 file also (which he listed) and its 55MB. Why is MY 5.5.893 update file 54MB and the one uploaded in this thread is so much smaller for the SAME update?


The 5.5.893 I posted is the lite version to restore your 5.5.893 system files IF you have already upgraded to 5.5.893 before. The version you have is the full OTA update with the radio and kernel. Sorry, my bad for not being more specific. I'll post an update.


----------



## Frankie

WesternClimax said:


> The 5.5.893 I posted is the lite version to restore your 5.5.893 system files IF you have already upgraded to 5.5.893 before. The version you have is the full OTA update with the radio and kernel. Sorry, my bad for not being more specific. I'll post an update.


Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## z06mike

z28nck33 said:


> if you flash the "full" version it does not break webtop


Full version would not flash for me. I tried it but I guess updating to. 893 earlier screwed everything up.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## dch921

To make it simple. If you are stock 5.5.886 radio, system everything you can flash the 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 full update and you will have the newest radio and fully working webtop. If you upgraded at anytime to an ota other then 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 then you must work your way up to 5.7.893. Cheesecake apk may give you a short cut i.e. 5.5.893 5.7.893 but not necessarily.

Start where ever you need to start and flash your way to 5.7.893, once there go back to 5.5.886 via 2.1 and then you can flash the 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 full update. This does work I have tested this myself.


----------



## Frankie

Frankie said:


> I have one question about these files. When I originally flashed 5.5.893 from .886 the file was 54.x MB. Why are these SO much smaller than the one I originally used to go to 5.5.893?


Western,

I forgot to ask. When you flash the first update file. Do you wipe cache, dalvik AND format system?


----------



## Synaptic13

dch921 said:


> To make it simple. If you are stock 5.5.886 radio, system everything you can flash the 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 full update and you will have the newest radio and fully working webtop. If you upgraded at anytime to an ota other then 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 then you must work your way up to 5.7.893. Cheesecake apk may give you a short cut i.e. 5.5.893 5.7.893 but not necessarily.
> 
> Start where ever you need to start and flash your way to 5.7.893, once there go back to 5.5.886 via 2.1 and then you can flash the 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 full update. This does work I have tested this myself.


Ok so I'm on system/radio/kernel 5.5.893 and th3ory's 2.0 rom...I need to r3l3as3d back to .866...then flash >5.5.893...>5.6.893...>5.7.893...then r3l3as3d again to .866 and flash the full .866 to 5.7.893 ..???...my good lord ...wow thats some flashing! LOL

S3nt from my TH3ORIZ3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## WesternClimax

Frankie said:


> Western,
> 
> I forgot to ask. When you flash those update files. Do you wipe cache, dalvik AND format system?


No. I didn't wipe or format anything.


----------



## WesternClimax

z06mike said:


> It does solve the error 7 problem but it breaks webtop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=734829&d=1317314289 - Flash this


----------



## Frankie

Finally all done. I am currently on 5.7.893. Thanks for the steps Western. Worked perfectly.

Lastly, for the Webtop. Do I need to re-flash back to 5.5.886 to do the full update zip 5.5.886->5.7.893 or can I just flash the weptop fix you linked above?

Thanks!!


----------



## WesternClimax

Frankie said:


> Finally all done. I am currently on 5.7.893. Thanks for the steps Western. Worked perfectly.
> 
> Lastly, for the Webtop. Do I need to re-flash back to 5.5.886 to do the full update zip 5.5.886->5.7.893 or can I just flash the weptop fix you linked above?
> 
> Thanks!!


I think you may need to flash all the way back and do the full update again. This is a pain in the butt! Galaxy Nexus, oh your @$$ is lookin so fine.


----------



## WesternClimax

WesternClimax said:


> I think you may need to flash all the way back and do the full update again. This is a pain in the butt! Galaxy Nexus, oh your @$$ is lookin so fine.


Confirmed. Webtop working after following my procedure and starting all the way over with the guide at the beginning of this thread. Hope this helps everyone out.


----------



## Aixelsyd

dch921 said:


> To make it simple. If you are stock 5.5.886 radio, system everything you can flash the 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 full update and you will have the newest radio and fully working webtop. If you upgraded at anytime to an ota other then 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 then you must work your way up to 5.7.893. Cheesecake apk may give you a short cut i.e. 5.5.893 5.7.893 but not necessarily.
> 
> Start where ever you need to start and flash your way to 5.7.893, once there go back to 5.5.886 via 2.1 and then you can flash the 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 full update. This does work I have tested this myself.


Agreed..... this process worked perfectly last night for 2 out of 3 phones I was messing with. 2 were friends, one was still bone stock so that was simple and the other was on 5.5.893 so that wasn't so bad. However the 3rd is being a pain and wondering if you have any thoughts.

This one was updated to 5.5.893, and then went to 5.6.893 which obviosuly broke webtop. So the only choice it to now update to 5.7.893, then flash back to stock using Dhacker's v2.1. The problem atm tho is the fact the step 3 file (5.6.893 --> 5.7.893 ) keeps erroring out on install even. So it like the device is stuck on 5.6.893 with nothing being allowed to get installed to get off of it. It pops up a status 7 error with something about build.prop mistmatch. That said I'm at a loss on what to even do or try now. I've gone and checked the About screen and all the info is in fact 5.6.893 info so its not making any sense to me why this small update will not install so I can proceed forward. Any input from you or anyone is greatly appreciated. Peace

Edit. for clarification I tried it now again and got the exact error it displays
Installing update...
assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop" , "ro.build,fingerprint") =="verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84DBN-62_MR-1/111025:user/release-keys" ||
file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-11/111028:user/release-keys"
E:Error in /tmpsideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.


----------



## andyliberty

So I just made a really amateur mistake that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Fully upgraded to 7.893, booted in CWM to try to install [R3] 2.0........wiped data, wiped cache, formatted system, wiped dalvik cache........then accidentally rebooted instead of installing the ROM......ugh! Stuck at the Motorola screen. I don't know what I was doing. Actually I do.......I was flashing and driving to work because I'm sick like that. Anyway.......I have no usb cable here at work to allow me to run Released or anything like that. I can get to system restore..........do I have any options so that I don't have to sit at work all day without a phone? I know that sounds incredibly impatient.......


----------



## Frankie

andyliberty said:


> So I just made a really amateur mistake that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Fully upgraded to 7.893, booted in CWM to try to install [R3] 2.0........wiped data, wiped cache, formatted system, wiped dalvik cache........then accidentally rebooted instead of installing the ROM......ugh! Stuck at the Motorola screen. I don't know what I was doing. Actually I do.......I was flashing and driving to work because I'm sick like that. Anyway.......I have no usb cable here at work to allow me to run Released or anything like that. I can get to system restore..........do I have any options so that I don't have to sit at work all day without a phone? I know that sounds incredibly impatient.......


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you are going to need to wait until you can hook it up to a PC.


----------



## Frankie

WesternClimax said:


> Confirmed. Webtop working after following my procedure and starting all the way over with the guide at the beginning of this thread. Hope this helps everyone out.


Haha, I'm glad I didn't end up doing it the previous way you mentioned last night. I was too tired and don't use webtop anyways so I decided I was just going to do it tomorrow. Glad I waited!


----------



## G8orDroid

andyliberty said:


> So I just made a really amateur mistake that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Fully upgraded to 7.893, booted in CWM to try to install [R3] 2.0........wiped data, wiped cache, formatted system, wiped dalvik cache........then accidentally rebooted instead of installing the ROM......ugh! Stuck at the Motorola screen. I don't know what I was doing. Actually I do.......I was flashing and driving to work because I'm sick like that. Anyway.......I have no usb cable here at work to allow me to run Released or anything like that. I can get to system restore..........do I have any options so that I don't have to sit at work all day without a phone? I know that sounds incredibly impatient.......


You don't have many options that I can see. If you have one of the full OTA updates on your sdcard, you could try booting into stock recovery and applying it. It will probably fail, and you will not have root, but you may get a functional phone. Other than that, you're gonna need a USB cable.


----------



## andyliberty

G8orDroid said:


> You don't have many options that I can see. If you have one of the full OTA updates on your sdcard, you could try booting into stock recovery and applying it. It will probably fail, and you will not have root, but you may get a functional phone. Other than that, you're gonna need a USB cable.


Tried that and you're right (it failed). Thanks anyway......I'll make it. I'm totally considering using my lunch break to go home......


----------



## wseyller

Aixelsyd said:


> Agreed..... this process worked perfectly last night for 2 out of 3 phones I was messing with. 2 were friends, one was still bone stock so that was simple and the other was on 5.5.893 so that wasn't so bad. However the 3rd is being a pain and wondering if you have any thoughts.
> 
> This one was updated to 5.5.893, and then went to 5.6.893 which obviosuly broke webtop. So the only choice it to now update to 5.7.893, then flash back to stock using Dhacker's v2.1. The problem atm tho is the fact the step 3 file (5.6.893 --> 5.7.893 ) keeps erroring out on install even. So it like the device is stuck on 5.6.893 with nothing being allowed to get installed to get off of it. It pops up a status 7 error with something about build.prop mistmatch. That said I'm at a loss on what to even do or try now. I've gone and checked the About screen and all the info is in fact 5.6.893 info so its not making any sense to me why this small update will not install so I can proceed forward. Any input from you or anyone is greatly appreciated. Peace
> 
> Edit. for clarification I tried it now again and got the exact error it displays
> Installing update...
> assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop" , "ro.build,fingerprint") =="verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84DBN-62_MR-1/111025:user/release-keys" ||
> file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-11/111028:user/release-keys"
> E:Error in /tmpsideload/package.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.


I have the same issue. I installed 5.6.893 before 5.7.893 ever came out. 5.6.893 installation had made my webtop show up as unavailable.

I had a stock fully bloated 893 system with 5.6.893. I tried to upgrade with cheesecake download of 5.7.893 but it fails.

I read this this post as much as possible. I then decide to use *R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1.zip. * Option #1 which takes my system to .886 and does 43V3R root again. My webtop is still unvailable so I "moto-fastboot.exe flash webtop grfs.img". Now I also have webtop.

Now I try to Flash stock recovery of full 5.5.886 to 5.7.893. It fails and I get the same Status 7 output on the screen. Right now I just hanging out with what I have until I hear something else.


----------



## EROK

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery (this is the lite 5.5.893 to restore system files IF you have already upgraded from 5.5.886 before - use the full 5.5.893 OTA if you have NEVER updated from .886 before) - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


This got me to 7.893 perfectly; however even though I did the forever root I no longer have root. Can I try the steps above again to try to get my root back or am I S.O.L. since I am now on 7.893? Is there a way to root 7.893 yet?


----------



## Aixelsyd

wseyller said:


> I have the same issue. I installed 5.6.893 before 5.7.893 ever came out. 5.6.893 installation had made my webtop show up as unavailable.
> 
> I had a stock fully bloated 893 system with 5.6.893. I tried to upgrade with cheesecake download of 5.7.893 but it fails.
> 
> I read this this post as much as possible. I then decide to use *R3l3AS3DRoot_Windows_V2.1.zip. * Option #1 which takes my system to .886 and does 43V3R root again. My webtop is still unvailable so I "moto-fastboot.exe flash webtop grfs.img". Now I also have webtop.
> 
> Now I try to Flash stock recovery of full 5.5.886 to 5.7.893. It fails and I get the same Status 7 output on the screen. Right now I just hanging out with what I have until I hear something else.


fyi I'm in the process today of talking/working with a dev to see how to get around this problem for use folks stuck on 5.6.893 and the updates failing. If I get any info or get past this I'll for sure let everyone know how to correct it.

small favor if you have a backup of 5.6.893 stock bloated with root & forever root. actually 2 things, one pull teh stock build.prop and shot it over to me via PM or something. The other thing would be to upload your stock backup 5.6.893 somewhere so i can try doing an advacned restore and only do /system from it. At this point my buddy seems to think my backup is messed up and could be what is causing me issues


----------



## leemsami

I did all the steps, but when i go to the about phone to check the information, it says 5.5.893 not 5.7.893. I did every and it loaded and said complete.


----------



## wseyller

Aixelsyd said:


> fyi I'm in the process today of talking/working with a dev to see how to get around this problem for use folks stuck on 5.6.893 and the updates failing. If I get any info or get past this I'll for sure let everyone know how to correct it.
> 
> small favor if you have a backup of 5.6.893 stock bloated with root & forever root. actually 2 things, one pull teh stock build.prop and shot it over to me via PM or something. The other thing would be to upload your stock backup 5.6.893 somewhere so i can try doing an advacned restore and only do /system from it. At this point my buddy seems to think my backup is messed up and could be what is causing me issues


I am about to upload a backup and build.prop. I will pm you when I have links.


----------



## Aixelsyd

wseyller said:


> I am about to upload a backup and build.prop. I will pm you when I have links.


Awesome!!!!! I'll keep an eye out and try messing with it as much as I can during the day but I'm pretty busy today tho. Thanks hopefully this will help so maybe we can get this figured out.


----------



## hurleyint

WesternClimax said:


> Ok, so I created an account on here to help everyone out who is having problems flashing this update:
> 
> I've tested this 3 times and it works perfectly for me.
> 
> Step 1) Flash back to stock .886 with this - http://rootzwiki.com...-the-bionic-v2/ - When Finished root using 43ver root (THIS IS A MUST)
> 
> Step 1a) Bootstrap your recovery with this for Clockwork Mod Recovery - http://cvpcs.org/blo...tstrap_recovery
> 
> Step 2) Download and flash this via Clockwork Recovery (this is the lite 5.5.893 to restore system files IF you have already upgraded from 5.5.886 before - use the full 5.5.893 OTA if you have NEVER updated from .886 before) - http://db.tt/btLANyTA - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 3) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://db.tt/VrXpcLpc - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 4) Download and flash this via STOCK Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Step 5) Download and flash this via Stock Recovery - http://www.mediafire...rizon.en.US.zip - When Finished reboot and verify
> 
> Hopefully that solves your error 7 problems and update issues. I'm not responsible if you brick your phone or mess anything up.


You rock. Followed all the steps exactly and here is my result, goodness! I appreciate the write up!!! Getting ready to hit me up some of that Th3ory goodness. Hopefully no issues will arise with that.


----------



## EROK

hurleyint said:


> You rock. Followed all the steps exactly and here is my result, goodness! I appreciate the write up!!! Getting ready to hit me up some of that Th3ory goodness. Hopefully no issues will arise with that.
> 
> View attachment 10265


Do you still have Root?


----------



## O2ShootTheJ

is fastboot the same as stock recovery? if not how do i get to it? thanks


----------



## Ashgarden

O2ShootTheJ said:


> is fastboot the same as stock recovery? if not how do i get to it? thanks


No, it's not! You get into fastboot by pressing volume down and power at the same time. To get into stock recovery press both volume up and down while pressing the power button. You will get a menu that you can choose recovery. Once you are in recovery, you will need to press volume up and volume down at the same time again to get the menu.


----------



## wseyller

O2ShootTheJ said:


> is fastboot the same as stock recovery? if not how do i get to it? thanks


Fastboot: 1. Power Down. 2. Hold Volume Down and Power on.

Stock Recovery 1. Power Down. 2. Hold volume Down and UP then power on. 3. Choose recovery. 4. When you see the yellow triangle, then press volume down and up.


----------



## O2ShootTheJ

so I use the apply update from sd card correct? just wanna make sure i don't fry anything

got impatient and did it, seemed like the only real choice.


----------



## JKoeringMN

Just did this and it worked flawlessly. Thank you! now all we need is an fxz for this stage of the game!


----------



## Ashgarden

O2ShootTheJ said:


> so I use the apply update from sd card correct? just wanna make sure i don't fry anything got impatient and did it, seemed like the only real choice.


Yup! Sorry I didn't spot this sooner, still at work!


----------



## moosc

ok back story i was did use cheesecake it got me to6.893. today i installed fresh sd card formated and flashed back using the v2 file. put the file on my sd card went into stock recovery. and this is the exact message i got. so im clue clue less why this isnt working.guess it wasnt ment to be.


thesmartone231 said:


> So I keep running into an issue, but I figure I should give some background details first to bring it up to speed.
> 
> I got to 6.893 a couple of days ago, but needed to restore back to .886 and I applied the 4EVER Root
> 
> I followed the path above but I keep getting the following error when I attempt to install the 5.893 update in the sequence above:
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! (also if this is thread hijacking let me know I will recreate!)


----------



## moosc

well just read 894 is out but u have to remove for ever root and so far not rootable.


----------



## 0mie

wseyller said:


> No, it's not! You get into fastboot by pressing volume down and power at the same time. To get into stock recovery press both volume up and down while pressing the power button. You will get a menu that you can choose recovery. Once you are in recovery, you will need to press volume up and volume down at the same time again to get the menu.


Simple video how to get into stock recovery


----------



## 0mie

moosc said:


> well just read 894 is out but u have to remove for ever root and so far not rootable.


they ONLY rolled that out to block FOR3V3R root, that's the ONLY thing in the changelog...no other system files change or anything, it's a whopping 1.1MB file


----------



## RangeRat125

0mie said:


> they ONLY rolled that out to block FOR3V3R root, that's the ONLY thing in the changelog...no other system files change or anything, it's a whopping 1.1MB file


And what do they think.....Dev won't figure out how to break that one too. They can keep coming up with ways to stop root but there will ALWAYS be someone who figures it out...fun little game I guess!


----------



## 2defmouze

So ridiculous.. After Moto made a big deal about being "open" and unlocking bootloaders.. claiming that VZ is the reason bootloaders are locked.. why go through all the trouble of trying to keep people from rooting? Its my goddamn phone that I paid for and I can do whatever the hell I want with it. That's like me buying a computer and the manufacturer preventing me from running anything but Windows on it and only programs they approve of. Really grinds my gears, lol.


----------



## adroidman

Verizon is really why its locked. Its locked because VZW loses money on phones we bricked and then say its a problem so they replace. They also lost money on tethering. Everything goes back to income vs spending.


----------



## EROK

So I F'd myself. I was at 5.7.893 but I didn't have root. I ran R3L3AS3DRoot to get back to 5.5.883 and then ran the Root and 43v3ROOT. This is as far as I can get on my journey back to 5.7.893. Does anyone know the next steps I need to do to get back?


----------



## 2defmouze

Alright Boys and Girls who are still having trouble.. Those of you who, like me, were already updated to the radio/kernal from 5.5.893 or 5.6.893 but didn't have their bloat because of ROMing and the like, or got through the process and lost webtop along the way.. PAY ATTENTION. I just complete by upgrade to 5.7.893 with Full working Webtop, updated radios, the whole enchilada. Every ounce of credit for this process goes to the likes of 0mie & dch921 who provided the necessary files and instructions, WesternClimax who came on here to just help spell out the process and link the files together, and some others (sorry if I'm forgetting anyone). Point is.. I just got through it on my first try, thanks to these guys, and along the way I chronicled the process in detail because there are still some folks who are apparently having trouble or just not that great at following directions







Some steps might seem superfluous but I like to be thorough and IT WORKED SO DON'T KNOCK IT







Here's my journey over the last 40 minutes or so:

1. Used One-Click Fastboot Restore and Root for BIONIC to flash back to stock 5.5.866. Booted up. Used R3L3AS3DRoot v2 to Root and apply ForeverRoot script.
2. Installed Bootsrap app. Booted into CWR.
3. In CWR Went to Install from SD -> FULL CWR 893 UPDATE which dch posted.
4. Rebooted. Checked System to verify that I was on 5.5.893. Checked that Superuser was still present so I knew I had root.
5. Redownloaded and installed Root Explorer. Used it to check the mount_ext3.sh file to verify that the ForeverRoot lines were still present. The last line "chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk" was NOT there, so I added it back in. Saved the file and exited.
6. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file titled Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
7. Reboot. As in Step 4, verified system was now on 5.6.893, and that Superuser still present and functioning. At this point took note that Webtop Version read Unavailable.
8. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file titled Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
9. Reboot. As in Step 4, verified system was now on 5.7.893, and that Superuser still present and functioning. Webtop still Unavailable.
10. Power Down. Used One-Click Fastboot Restore and Root for BIONIC to flash back to stock 5.5.866. Used R3L3AS3DRoot v2 to Root and apply ForeverRoot script.
11. Rebooted. At this point not even sure why.. just felt like a good idea (lol).
12. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file from top of first page of this thread where it says: Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
13. Reboot. Verified system was now on 5.7.893 with updated Baseband Version, and that Superuser still present and functioning. Webtop IS BACK








14. Danced around the room joyously and smoked a victory cigarette.

Alright, enjoy. Again I don't want or deserve any credit, I'm just summarizing what I learned thanks to people smarter than me in this thread, and wrote it up in detail.

EDIT: ADDENDUM: Booted back into CWM. Wiped cache and dalvik (seemed like a good idea) and installed file from first page [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock. Booted up. Now have full Webtop mode over the HDMI cord to my 47" LG TV. Freaking awesome! Thanks again to 0mie, dch, everyone!


----------



## EROK

2defmouze said:


> 6. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file titled Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US


Thanks so much, but this failed at step 6 for me. I get the E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (Status 7)
Maybe it is because I had previously upgraded fully to 5.7.893. My 43v3RRoot didn't stay so I tried your process to try to go back to 5.5.883 to upgrade back to 5.7.993 with root.

Your steps 1. - 5. were right on the money.


----------



## cameyboi

This isn't working. I've followed the instructions to the letter and I'm getting the same error that's been talked about a number of times on this very thread.

I releasedroot and 4everroot (it's all done in the script) back to stock 5.5.886 and my about phone says thats what it is. Then I boot into stock recovery and choose update from zip and select the file I downloaded form the OP. It says it failed.

assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")

Can someone give me specific instructions on how to fix this?


----------



## 2defmouze

EROK said:


> This isn't working. I've followed the instructions to the letter and I'm getting the same error that's been talked about a number of times on this very thread.
> 
> I releasedroot and 4everroot (it's all done in the script) back to stock 5.5.886 and my about phone says thats what it is. Then I boot into stock recovery and choose update from zip and select the file I downloaded form the OP. It says it failed.
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")
> 
> Can someone give me specific instructions on how to fix this?


I'm sorry not sure... probably need more info on what system you had successfully gotten to before. Might need some smarter folk to take a look at the error message you're getting also.


----------



## EROK

2defmouze said:


> If you had previously got to 5.7.893 successfully and the only issue is you lost root... I would SUGGEST going back, doing Step 1 from my list making sure you have root and foreverroot, then skipping right ahead to Step 12. See how that works out. I DO NOT KNOW FOR SURE THO, just a guess.


LOL NICE GUESS. Step 1 then Step 12 for me! Now onto web top.


----------



## 2defmouze

EROK said:


> LOL NICE GUESS. Step 1 then Step 12 for me! Now onto web top.


Lol thats awesome I'm glad that worked!!


----------



## runandhide05

so i ran into a odd problem, was wondering if anyone else ran into this.
this morning i decided to go to leaked ota 5.7.893, restored using the restore,root, forever root one click all in one from dt and dhaker, everything went perfect. i flashed eclipes, which had a lot of issue ive never seen before on eclips, figured it may have to do with the new ota apks, so i wanted to go back, didnt do nano, which was no problem, used one click restore, root, forever root, just as before, used the same uptade zip, and when in stock recovery it now errors out at verifing me system, and reffers to the motorola zumocast. followed by about 50 characters. i have restored and done the hole process over three times with the same end result, ive tried, never connecting to data, (thinking that zumo was updating and the update.zip was seeing the wrong version) ive tried updating to the latest version of zumocast, and ive tried uninstalling it before installing the update zip.
and iedas or suggestions would be great
thanks guys


----------



## YouthD

hmm, after flashing 5.5.893, I try and go into stock recovery and it just shows the little Droid and Exclamation point. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## 2defmouze

YouthD said:


> hmm, after flashing 5.5.893, I try and go into stock recovery and it just shows the little Droid and Exclamation point. Does anyone know anything about this?


When you see that press Vol UP and DOWN


----------



## YouthD

2defmouze said:


> When you see that press Vol UP and DOWN


Thanks, just figured this out lol. smacked myself in the face.


----------



## 2defmouze

YouthD said:


> Thanks, just figured this out lol. smacked myself in the face.


LOL it happens


----------



## Aixelsyd

cameyboi said:


> Thanks so much, but this failed at step 6 for me. I get the E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (Status 7)
> Maybe it is because I had previously upgraded fully to 5.7.893. My 43v3RRoot didn't stay so I tried your process to try to go back to 5.5.883 to upgrade back to 5.7.993 with root.
> 
> Your steps 1. - 5. were right on the money.


In your about screen what System version, baseband and Build # is displaying?

Also before flashing back to 5.5.886 with the restore stuff from Dhacker did either of you 2 ever install the 5.6.893 or 5.7.893 update (3step process with small *.zip files, not the full update files). If so when you reply back with the info I asked about I may I know what is up. I was in the same boat for 2 days not being able to update all the way and figured it out finally yesterday with the help of 2 dev buddies and some testing. I then passed the info along to another fellow member here stuck as well and it worked like a charm for him getting past this error crap. I won't go into details yet because it is confusing to explain without knowing exactly where you are sitting. And for reference 2defmouze's write it great and almost exactly what I did as well EXCEPT for one extra flash I needed to do in stock recovery before or after his step 6. Hard to say as that is the confusing part becasue there is 2 files on the float named identical but they are NOT the same tho.


----------



## moosc

Screen grab







I was all the way. I flashed every file at the beginning and every file have me same error 7.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## islandfever

thesmartone231 said:


> So I keep running into an issue, but I figure I should give some background details first to bring it up to speed.
> 
> I got to 6.893 a couple of days ago, but needed to restore back to .886 and I applied the 4EVER Root
> 
> I followed the path above but I keep getting the following error when I attempt to install the 5.893 update in the sequence above:
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")
> E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! (also if this is thread hijacking let me know I will recreate!)


I am still having issues and cant get updates to go...I was on theory 2.1, updated to 2.2 last night but want to go back and get 7.893 patch on here for radio etc.

I did the newest r3l3as3d root v.2.1

and tried to flash the file above and aborted

then I flashed the Full_CWR_893 update and it didnt help...

I am unclear on the steps can anyone help?


----------



## Chalk

Can anyone help me? I ran into some problems with trying to put the new OTA on my phone. I ran R3L3AS3D to get back to 5.886 and it worked perfectly and I moved on to root the phone with the same program. Root failed, stating permissions for boomsh failed. Tried manually rooting without success and uninstalled and re installed Moto drivers and tried again. Then I tried to run ADB root in cmd prompt and got a message " device not found". I've tried googling and looked in the R3L3AS3D forum but to no avail.... Any help would be awesome


----------



## Chalk

Ok tried reflashing all over and now it wont root at all.


----------



## jay-droid65

Chalk said:


> Can anyone help me? I ran into some problems with trying to put the new OTA on my phone. I ran R3L3AS3D to get back to 5.886 and it worked perfectly and I moved on to root the phone with the same program. Root failed, stating permissions for boomsh failed. Tried manually rooting without success and uninstalled and re installed Moto drivers and tried again. Then I tried to run ADB root in cmd prompt and got a message " device not found". I've tried googling and looked in the R3L3AS3D forum but to no avail.... Any help would be awesome


Only trying to think of simple things first....you said went to 886 no problem but failed root & "DEVICE NOT FOUND". iS USB Debugging on? May have kicked off when going back to 886???


----------



## Aixelsyd

Chalk said:


> Can anyone help me? I ran into some problems with trying to put the new OTA on my phone. I ran R3L3AS3D to get back to 5.886 and it worked perfectly and I moved on to root the phone with the same program. Root failed, stating permissions for boomsh failed. Tried manually rooting without success and uninstalled and re installed Moto drivers and tried again. Then I tried to run ADB root in cmd prompt and got a message " device not found". I've tried googling and looked in the R3L3AS3D forum but to no avail.... Any help would be awesome


After restoring /system and it booted the first time did you go in and turn debug mode on first before pressing the key so it starts the root process. If not that will make it fail. The other thing is I hope you didn't install the newer .894 file I saw posted yesterday. That is the patch to block rooting the device.


----------



## Aixelsyd

islandfever said:


> I am still having issues and cant get updates to go...I was on theory 2.1, updated to 2.2 last night but want to go back and get 7.893 patch on here for radio etc.
> 
> I did the newest r3l3as3d root v.2.1
> 
> and tried to flash the file above and aborted
> 
> then I flashed the Full_CWR_893 update and it didnt help...
> 
> I am unclear on the steps can anyone help?


Before you flashed back to r3l3as3d root v.2.1 what update had you installed. IE what baseband is the device running atm, and was webtop working or broken


----------



## Chalk

Yea I had USB debugging on and no I haven't flashed the .894. I'm back on .886 but no root


----------



## Aixelsyd

Chalk said:


> Yea I had USB debugging on and no I haven't flashed the .894. I'm back on .886 but no root


That doesn't make alot of sense then. you tried the 1-click stand alone root that is around. If not here is a link to it. Just make sure debug mode is still on and you have it in Charge only mode when hooked up via USB. I had trouble awhile ago when I flashed back using v2.1 for whatever reason. And I tried this one after flashing and it worked fine. Not sure why but all that mattered to me was I had root back

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/attachments/droid-bionic-forum/2784d1319463115-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path-1-click_exploit.zip


----------



## Chalk

Yea it's just nuts. I've ran this before and had it work flawlessly.


----------



## marleyinoc

Chalk said:


> Yea it's just nuts. I've ran this before and had it work flawlessly.


I def hit those errors but got back to rooted somehow... and i have flashed everything but the .894 that's popped up recently. I feel like at some point my internal and external cards kept unmounting but that's grasping at straws. Wish i could remember...


----------



## bilbobaggins

I'm locked out of root due to my own stupidity. I skipped the root step before I went to 5.7.893. If I re-flash to stock do I have a chance of recovering root?


----------



## jay-droid65

Having problem w/webtop not working. started on 5.5 893. Followed steps 1-12 2defmouze layed out and all seemed to work well. However, webtop is not working:-(. 
Went back and re-downloaded 5.5 - 5.7 Full update posted by Omie on page 1(in case original DL was bad) then followed steps 1, and 12 only on 2defmouze's list. Still no-go with webtop, but successfully on 5.7 893. Scratching my head now, but that's not working either. Any suggestions by anyone to help bring working webtop back greatly appreciated.


----------



## syd3n

thanks OP...worked perfectly!


----------



## levi2502

For some reason this wont work for me. I came from 1.893 and reverted back to 1.866 or whatever the initial stock was. Then tried to update again and nothing seems to work. I've followed OP directions and stuff from other sites. No Good. Heard that it might have to do with partition of SD CARD. Anyone have any info on how to get 7.893 to work?


----------



## thecaptain0220

I see a lot of issues going directly to 5.7.893. I believe that the problem is the Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US link in the OP will NOT work if you have already gone to any of the 893 updates.

It seems that you need to get your system files to the last version of 893 that you were on. This way everything is in place to move to the next version.

So if you installed 5.5.893 you will need to go back to the stock version of this build and then install Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US, followed by Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US in stock recovery. The easiest way to do this is to revert to 5.5.886 and use the link dch921 provided http://min.us/muMnpTDrV to get your system files to 5.5.893.

If you installed 5.6.893, I'm not sure what the best course of action would be. Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you would need an update file that would update from 5.5.886 system files to 5.6.893. Then you could just install Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US and be there. The other way would be if there was an update for system files from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893. Then you could go to 5.5.886 then patch system files to 5.5.893 then to 5.6.893. I haven't seen a file to do this, if this is true someone might need to make it for users stuck here. I assume the file is made by somehow just pulling out all the system updates from the main update and making a cwr flashable file.


----------



## skyroket

cameyboi said:


> This isn't working. I've followed the instructions to the letter and I'm getting the same error that's been talked about a number of times on this very thread.
> 
> I releasedroot and 4everroot (it's all done in the script) back to stock 5.5.886 and my about phone says thats what it is. Then I boot into stock recovery and choose update from zip and select the file I downloaded form the OP. It says it failed.
> 
> assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:string of numbers:8388608:string of numbers")
> 
> Can someone give me specific instructions on how to fix this?


Not sure if you read any of the thread, but the post a couple above yours has some good detailed instructions. It looks like you skipped a step of installing an .893 zip in clockworkmod recovery.


----------



## cyberLURKER

skyroket said:


> Not sure if you read any of the thread, but the post a couple above yours has some good detailed instructions. It looks like you skipped a step of installing an .893 zip in clockworkmod recovery.


If you were, like me were on the first 893 release... 5.5.893 and having trouble getting to 5.7,893 
Just follow the steps in the OP titled "No longer needed steps" The first of the three files is the hardest. It failed five times but I kept at it, pulling the battery between failures and then file one gave in loaded and the second and third went in without trouble.
1. Down to 886 
2. Fight to go back to 5.5.893
3. Go to 5.6.893
4. Go to 5.7.893


----------



## Aixelsyd

Here is the key folks to get this working. If you ever flashed the first 5.6.893 file that broke Webotp and did not flash the 5.6.893-Mr1 file you will NOT get either of the 2 different 5.7.893 ( Full OTA file, or the small step #3 file) file to flash correctly. That said it is possible to get it fixed but takes some work. Reason being is the only way you can get everything to stick and flash correctly if you flashed the 5.6.893 file is to start over from scratch. And what I mean is you need to flash back to 5.5.866 using Dhacker's restore and do your rooting stuff. From there you need t obootstrap into CWM and flash the 5.893 Full *.zip to get yourself on the 5.5.893 build.prop. And that is the key to get the other to start restoring correctly. Now to do it right you need to then flash each of the 3 small files in the OP rebooting inbtween each one. Once you get there all 3, you then have to go back and restore to 5.5.866 using Dhacker's restore again. Do the rooting stuff as well like normal. Once you do that THEN flash the FULL 5.7.893 and you will be back in business with the full 5.7.893 update as well as having working webtop again.

I was stuck last wk myself and finally go it figured out on what needed to be done. And the whole thing was that I had not flashed the 5.6.893_MR1 file. If anyone is interested I do have a *.zip file that has all the flash files needed & an instruction doc that tells you step by step on what to do. I know the process works as I've forward to 2 people here on the site, myself, and 2 local friends and it has gotten us all back to be where we wanted to be before the nightmare started. If anyone is interested in what I have shoot me a PM and I'll get you a link to it.


----------



## skyroket

It looks like the file that's in the OP right now gets you all the way from 5.5.886 to 5.7.893 WITH the radio update you would've flashed with 5.6.893 update, so you don't have to go through all the bullshit again. Just get back to 5.5.886 using ReleasedRoot v2.1 option 1 and patch up with the OP file Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US.

I read through the entire 12 pages, and 2defmouze's step-by-step on page 10 worked for me, but as I got to step 12, I realized the OP had modified the OP and put in another easier file that I could've used to skip basically 3 through 12.


----------



## Liiitaly13

cyberLURKER said:


> If you were, like me were on the first 893 release... 5.5.893 and having trouble getting to 5.7,893
> Just follow the steps in the OP titled "No longer needed steps" The first of the three files is the hardest. It failed five times but I kept at it, pulling the battery between failures and then file one gave in loaded and the second and third went in without trouble.
> 1. Down to 886
> 2. Fight to go back to 5.5.893
> 3. Go to 5.6.893
> 4. Go to 5.7.893


This was a huge pain in the ass but followed these instructions and was able to finally get to 5.7.893


----------



## Aixelsyd

Liiitaly13 said:


> This was a huge pain in the ass but followed these instructions and was able to finally get to 5.7.893


You think that is bad you should see the nightmare it is for folks to get the FULL 5.7.893 update to work who took 5.6.893 but not the other one that is shown as MR1. It is fixable like I stated about but a major amount of work to get it done correctly.


----------



## G8orDroid

First of all let me say that there is an awesome amount of information in this thread. Unfortunately, for me, I had a hard time picking through all of it, and I did read all of it. So much back and forth over the various methods and files to be used from this update or that update. I finally said screw it and gave it a go. I started from the 5.5.893 leak. The problem is, I was actually trying to get work done at the same time and was jumping back and forth between that and the various steps. (Not a good idea, I know) Anyway I was having a problem getting the Full_CWR_893_update to flash, so I decide to just go thru the multi step process including the MR1 file. (in later afterthoughts, I think I *may* have been trying to flash the CWR file in stock recovery. *facepalm*, noob mistake, but that's what I get for not making the phone the priority, LOL) Anyway, I got the radio and kernel updated to 7.893, but was stuck with the "Unknown Webtop Version". Again, not having the patience and trying to do too many things at one time, I just did a moto-fastboot flash of the grfs.img from the 5.886 files.

My questions are: Was the webtop updated at all through these various leaks? If so, is there any real benefit to having said updates? Is there an updated grfs.img floating around that I haven't came across? Finally, has anyone else done this and tried to restart the process with any positive results? I assume that since I have the 7.893 radio and kernel update, flashing the leak again would just fail.

I haven't really used webtop all that much yet, but I plan to. Plus, I am a bit concerned how the update process might work from here.

Attached is a screenshot of my current system, baseband, webtop and kernel versions.


----------



## crupp

anyone else unable to add accounts via My Accounts?


----------



## gsDroid

Today, I was finally able to go back to stock system .886 using P3droid's method having done the 5.5.893 cheesecake thing earlier. I flashed the 3 update files in stock recovery, booting between each flash. All looked good, but I wanted to flash the full .886 to 7.893 to get the webtop and I can no longer go back to stock with the OP method by dhacker, or by P3's method. I cannot successfully send the system image. What steps do I need to take to be able to get back to stock and not boot into fastboot every time I turn on my computer?


----------



## Aixelsyd

gsDroid said:


> Today, I was finally able to go back to stock system .886 using P3droid's method having done the 5.5.893 cheesecake thing earlier. I flashed the 3 update files in stock recovery, booting between each flash. All looked good, but I wanted to flash the full .886 to 7.893 to get the webtop and I can no longer go back to stock with the OP method by dhacker, or by P3's method. I cannot successfully send the system image. What steps do I need to take to be able to get back to stock and not boot into fastboot every time I turn on my computer?


If you went back and then got the 3 update files to install you are on the right track right now. Flash back to 5.5.866 using Dhacker's v2.1 program. Select option 1 and follow it threw this will get webtop back on the device. Once you are done fully boot the device and then copy the Full 5.7.893 *.zip to your sdcard. After that boot into stock recovery and flash the FULL 5.7.893 and you are good to go.


----------



## Aixelsyd

G8orDroid said:


> First of all let me say that there is an awesome amount of information in this thread. Unfortunately, for me, I had a hard time picking through all of it, and I did read all of it. So much back and forth over the various methods and files to be used from this update or that update. I finally said screw it and gave it a go. I started from the 5.5.893 leak. The problem is, I was actually trying to get work done at the same time and was jumping back and forth between that and the various steps. (Not a good idea, I know) Anyway I was having a problem getting the Full_CWR_893_update to flash, so I decide to just go thru the multi step process including the MR1 file. (in later afterthoughts, I think I *may* have been trying to flash the CWR file in stock recovery. *facepalm*, noob mistake, but that's what I get for not making the phone the priority, LOL) Anyway, I got the radio and kernel updated to 7.893, but was stuck with the "Unknown Webtop Version". Again, not having the patience and trying to do too many things at one time, I just did a moto-fastboot flash of the grfs.img from the 5.886 files.
> 
> My questions are: Was the webtop updated at all through these various leaks? If so, is there any real benefit to having said updates? Is there an updated grfs.img floating around that I haven't came across? Finally, has anyone else done this and tried to restart the process with any positive results? I assume that since I have the 7.893 radio and kernel update, flashing the leak again would just fail.
> 
> I haven't really used webtop all that much yet, but I plan to. Plus, I am a bit concerned how the update process might work from here.
> 
> Attached is a screenshot of my current system, baseband, webtop and kernel versions.


I'm on my way out the door but will be back to get into detaisl for ya. If you went threw and got the 3 step install to work and have the 5.7.893 kernel & radio installed you are heading in the right direction. thing I'm questioning tho atm is your screen shot. shows you are on Th3ory's ROM atm and that will be a no go to get the full update to install so you can flash the FULL 5.7.893 file and get webtop back to working.


----------



## atcjeff

Going to root a friends bionic because he is having horrible data issues and wants the update. He is still stock, never been rooted. I should be able to just follow the steps in the OP and be good to go right? I had to follow the progression and install each step when I did mine.


----------



## gsDroid

Aixelsyd said:


> If you went back and then got the 3 update files to install you are on the right track right now. Flash back to 5.5.866 using Dhacker's v2.1 program. Select option 1 and follow it threw this will get webtop back on the device. Once you are done fully boot the device and then copy the Full 5.7.893 *.zip to your sdcard. After that boot into stock recovery and flash the FULL 5.7.893 and you are good to go.


Thanks for the response. That is what I'm trying to do. I can no longer flash back to stock. I've tried Dhacker's v2.1, P3Droid's method, rsd lite, adb push, 1-click, etc. In each method, I hang on sending 'system' img. It just doesn't flash. I have to just close the cmd prompt and hit the power button to get out of fastboot. I had the same problem for a week, but kept trying and finally got flashed, so I did the 3 radio updates. Now I can't flash again to get the stock to full .7.894 system with working webtop. All power-ups start in fastboot, I go to stock recovery and can do a normal startup. If I choose Reboot Recovery in bootstrap, I wind up at fastboot, but can fiddle around and get to cw recovery. Should I just keep trying to revert using the methods? I'd like the webtop, but I'm happy with Shift3r base.


----------



## gsDroid

Hooray! Finally got r3l3as3droot & forever root to work again. I deleted the folder and d/l'd the files again and set it up. Not sure what made a difference, but I opened a cmd window and ran the .bat file from there. Also, re-started the phone fresh into fastboot with the 'flash failure' message. Whatever, this time it worked. Off to flash the .886 to .7.893 and webtopmod. Then on to Shift3r and tpaks. Soooo Happy.


----------



## Aixelsyd

gsDroid said:


> Hooray! Finally got r3l3as3droot & forever root to work again. I deleted the folder and d/l'd the files again and set it up. Not sure what made a difference, but I opened a cmd window and ran the .bat file from there. Also, re-started the phone fresh into fastboot with the 'flash failure' message. Whatever, this time it worked. Off to flash the .886 to .7.893 and webtopmod. Then on to Shift3r and tpaks. Soooo Happy.


Excellent glad to hear you got it. My suggestion was going to be to delete what you had and redownload. What you have done so far is the ONLY way to get the full 5.7.893 update to install if you had ever installed the 5.6.893.

BTW on your previous post you mentioned *.894 stay away from it from what I've been told. Stick with 5.7.893


----------



## G8orDroid

Aixelsyd said:


> I'm on my way out the door but will be back to get into detaisl for ya. If you went threw and got the 3 step install to work and have the 5.7.893 kernel & radio installed you are heading in the right direction. thing I'm questioning tho atm is your screen shot. shows you are on Th3ory's ROM atm and that will be a no go to get the full update to install so you can flash the FULL 5.7.893 file and get webtop back to working.


Yeah, I know I can't flash the leaks with a modded ROM. Not my first rodeo, haha. I was on the 5.5.893 leak to start with and tried the 3 step process in the OP originally, but had problems there (most likely due to the lack of attention I was giving the process) So I did the multi-step method and flash 5.6.893 > 5.6.893MR1 and finally 5.7.893. Obviously this broke webtop. I re-ran the R3l3as3d+43v3r process back to .866 and tried flashing the 5.5.866 -> 5.7.893 file while still on stock and still got errors. Since I was otherwise busy at the time and had the 5.7.893 radio and kernel I didn't screw around with it too much and just flashed the grfs.img file from the 5.5.866 fxz.

My webtop works, though I have not checked to see if it works with the standard dock, only the HD dock. I was mainly questioning whether or not webtop had really been updated at all through these leaks or if they were pretty much just kernel and radio updates. I can go back to stock and try again (when I have time to put more attention to the process), but if there isn't a significant change to webtop, I'm not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## greeneink

0mie said:


> You MUST be completely stock on 5.5.886, if you're not go here to do so: R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2
> 
> After that apply the FOR3V3R root and proceed with the following:
> 
> Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> Simple video how to get into stock recovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the WEBTOP flash this via CWM
> [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock
> 
> You will now be on the latest update and have root and webtop
> 
> *BTW, seems the MR1 update was the culprit, webtop was working with all other updates*
> 
> EDIT: Seems webtop is broken in the last 2 updates, trying to find a way to fix it or if we can narrow down what's breaking it.
> 
> EDIT: Will post the full 5.7.893 when I get home


What is CWM?
Webtop via hdmi without a dock?
Is somebody willing to explain this to a dumb azz truck driver? or at least point me to a do it for dummies youtube video?


----------



## bmcgov

greeneink said:


> What is CWM?
> Webtop via hdmi without a dock?
> Is somebody willing to explain this to a dumb azz truck driver? or at least point me to a do it for dummies youtube video?


CWM is ClockworkMod recovery, from Bionic Bootstrapper or Rom Manager.
Webtop basically turns your phone into a computer that you can hook up to a hdmi monitor or tv, with full Firefox browser. Normally you need to have a special adapter to access Webtop mode, either the dock with screen and keyboard or the travel adapter. Flashing the zip provided let's you bypass the adapter, letting you access webtop just by connecting an hdmi cable directly to monitor since it just a software thing.


----------



## zachdroid

z28nck33 said:


> i was on 5.5.893 and i used v.2.1 option 1 and then i tried to flash 5.7.893 and i keep getting error status 7 i think, either way its not working and its getting aggrevating, do i need to rename the 5.7.893 update.zip?


Pretty sure this may have been covered by someone else butvi just started reading the thread so here goes, for the 5.7 you have to get there from .886 its a full jump. Flashing the other leaks will get you the kernel radio combo but 5.7 gets you webtop. Never personally uses it but after seeing some pics, I want it. Getting ready to flash back and forth now to have it. Man I love android.


----------



## zachdroid

Frankie said:


> And the "full" 5.7.893 is the file listed in the OP called Blur_version.5.5.886?


The updates are named for the version they are coming from, boy going to. Kind of confusing in my opinion.


----------



## mikeymop

I got a status 7 error when I attempted to install in the stock recovery


----------



## crupp

mikeymop said:


> I got a status 7 error when I attempted to install in the stock recovery


i had the same problem and flashed the files in the "steps no longer needed" in the OP. Flash then in that order and yo ushould be all set


----------



## arclance

mikeymop said:


> I got a status 7 error when I attempted to install in the stock recovery


I also had this problem but the error message informed me it was something to do with dlna.apk.
The problem was that I had renamed /system/app/dlna.apk to prevent it from running.
I changed its name back and it worked.


----------



## mikeymop

crupp said:


> i had the same problem and flashed the files in the "steps no longer needed" in the OP. Flash then in that order and yo ushould be all set


 Yea, that's what I was going to do tonight. These methods are so mundane, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## boomerod

Anyone know if someone has put together a CWM to go from 5.5.893 to 5.6.893? I'm on the new radio after following the steps included in a post in this thread but the last step to get webtop did not work, so I re-did the process. Problem is now the other files won't work cause of the new radio.


----------



## dangerous

z28nck33 said:


> This thread is chaos lmao. Either way im on 7.893


I have to totally agree.

and, yes, i was running 5.893 from 10/23 with P3's deodexed. did a rom Backup, tried going 2 steps up to 7.893, it broke webtop of course., had to go back to 886 then then apply the file from OP and all is good. Oh, and i did a Advanced restore and restored my data and all is good.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

To anyone this may help. If you were able to install 7.893 and restored .866 for whatever reason. Just move the 5.5866 update file to the root of sdcard and rename it update.zip and flash through stock recovery and it will install 7.893 no problem.


----------



## boomerod

Timmy10shoes said:


> To anyone this may help. If you were able to install 7.893 and restored .866 for whatever reason. Just move the 5.5866 update file to the root of sdcard and rename it update.zip and flash through stock recovery and it will install 7.893 no problem.


Are you referring to the file at the top of the OP's 1st post?

--Edit--

I tried the file I mentioned above and it failed...error notes Zumocast. I noticed that the FB stock and Forever root restore do not load Zumocast.


----------



## smilepak

I did these steps like 5 times now...

You MUST be completely stock on 5.5.886, if you're not go here to do so: R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2

After that apply the FOR3V3R root and proceed with the following:

Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Keep failing when apply at Stock Recovery....any idea?


----------



## smilepak

apprent the no longer use step is the only that worked...

1) http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

do option #1 to get back to stock.

and did this in order via Stock Recovery (NOT CMW - IMPORTANT)

NO LONGER NEEDED STEPS

1.) Download and install 5.6.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US
*md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76*

2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
*md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520*

3.)Download 5.7.893 and install 5.7.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

*md5:e594bfcf52ae297ffb9a77b3cbb20882*


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

I have tried all the steps but every time i flash any of the zip i get the error 7. I am currently on 5.6.893 rooted. I just did the release 2.1 back to 886 and forever rooted. What's the next step?


----------



## smilepak

xxxdroidxxx said:


> I have tried all the steps but every time i flash any of the zip i get the error 7. I am currently on 5.6.893 rooted. I just did the release 2.1 back to 886 and forever rooted. What's the next step?


Exactly as my previous post

1) Do the FOREVERROOT 2.1 http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/
Do option #1 on the script and complete through it

2) Then do these...

DOWNLOAD ALL OF THESE TO YOUR SDCARD

1.) Download Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US
*md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76*

2. )Download and Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
*md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520*

3.)Download 5.7.893 Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Remove battery, unplug USB. Plug Battery back in.

HOLD VOLUME UP AND DOWN AT THE SAME TIME, PRESS AND RELEASE POWER

This will get you into Bionic menu mode. Press down arrow once to select RECOVERY. Press up arrow to select it
Let it boot and you will see ! mark. Press BOTH VOLUME UP AND DOWN ONCE, to activate recovery mode.

NOW IN RECOVER MODE, INSTALL ALL 3 OF THESE in sequence

1.) Download and install 5.6.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US
*md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76*

2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
*md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520*

3.)Download 5.7.893 and install 5.7.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US

Once you finish, you can reboot and install whatever ROM...

What I can't figure out is WEBTOP is missing


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

smilepak said:


> Exactly as my previous post
> 
> 1) Do the FOREVERROOT 2.1 http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/
> Do option #1 on the script and complete through it
> 
> 2) Then do these...
> 
> DOWNLOAD ALL OF THESE TO YOUR SDCARD
> 
> 1.) Download Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US
> md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76
> 
> 2. )Download and Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520
> 
> 3.)Download 5.7.893 Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> Remove battery, unplug USB. Plug Battery back in.
> 
> HOLD VOLUME UP AND DOWN AT THE SAME TIME, PRESS AND RELEASE POWER
> 
> This will get you into Bionic menu mode. Press down arrow once to select RECOVERY. Press up arrow to select it
> Let it boot and you will see ! mark. Press BOTH VOLUME UP AND DOWN ONCE, to activate recovery mode.
> 
> NOW IN RECOVER MODE, INSTALL ALL 3 OF THESE in sequence
> 
> 1.) Download and install 5.6.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893(5.6.893).XT875.Verizon.en.US
> md5:066e3c2393aeecb963fc950013e42a76
> 
> 2.)Download and install 5.6.893MR1 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> md5:0fd4bd040c35e681f2d54cc41aff3520
> 
> 3.)Download 5.7.893 and install 5.7.893 via stock recovery Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 
> Once you finish, you can reboot and install whatever ROM...
> 
> What I can't figure out is WEBTOP is missing


Thanks. Finally got it to work. Forgot I had a backup of stock 5.6.893. Restored it and the stock recovery took the files. flashed the last 2 file and now I'm 5.7.893 rooted but webtop is still broken even after flashing the webtop mod.


----------



## aanth0ny

So I have followed every direction and video and when I try to flash thr zip to go from 886 to 893 i get this code... ERROR in/ tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 7)... can some one help me please get this thing on my phone


----------



## Duckkarl

I am trying to get to 7.893, but can only get to 5.893. I followed the instructions in the OP, and am just stuck at 5.893. Is there something i am missing? Thanks from a bionic noob.


----------



## smilepak

Duckkarl said:


> I am trying to get to 7.893, but can only get to 5.893. I followed the instructions in the OP, and am just stuck at 5.893. Is there something i am missing? Thanks from a bionic noob.


There might be some issue with instructions in the op. Try tihs

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__view__findpost__p__229636


----------



## aanth0ny

I got the 5.7.893 but I lost my root so now I had to revert back to 5.5.886 and re root using the links that were provided and I downloaded all of the builds to make this happen but when I go and flash I keep getting these error messages; Assert failed: apply_patch_check("MDT:boot :8388608:a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19c9d6430deb12:066c0cd6e529a79b1f30f36c1b28d694a95078a2")
E:error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip(status 7) can some one help me out? I a confused beginner


----------



## Duckkarl

Thanks, I finally figured it out. I guess i just didn't read enough. I got myself to 7.893, and am now working on getting 1% reporting.



smilepak said:


> There might be some issue with instructions in the op. Try tihs
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__view__findpost__p__229636


----------



## Synaptic13

does the webdock hack work with 5.5.893?...Im actually on the .7.893 radio and kernel..but reverted back to th3ory's 5.5.893 based 2.0 rom as it was just more stable for my purposes. thx


----------



## boomerod

Synaptic13 said:


> does the webdock hack work with 5.5.893?...Im actually on the .7.893 radio and kernel..but reverted back to th3ory's 5.5.893 based 2.0 rom as it was just more stable for my purposes. thx


You should be able to push it through Fastboot...check out this post: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html


----------



## motaX

2defmouze said:


> Alright Boys and Girls who are still having trouble.. Those of you who, like me, were already updated to the radio/kernal from 5.5.893 or 5.6.893 but didn't have their bloat because of ROMing and the like, or got through the process and lost webtop along the way.. PAY ATTENTION. I just complete by upgrade to 5.7.893 with Full working Webtop, updated radios, the whole enchilada. Every ounce of credit for this process goes to the likes of 0mie & dch921 who provided the necessary files and instructions, WesternClimax who came on here to just help spell out the process and link the files together, and some others (sorry if I'm forgetting anyone). Point is.. I just got through it on my first try, thanks to these guys, and along the way I chronicled the process in detail because there are still some folks who are apparently having trouble or just not that great at following directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some steps might seem superfluous but I like to be thorough and IT WORKED SO DON'T KNOCK IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my journey over the last 40 minutes or so:
> 
> 1. Used One-Click Fastboot Restore and Root for BIONIC to flash back to stock 5.5.866. Booted up. Used R3L3AS3DRoot v2 to Root and apply ForeverRoot script.
> 2. Installed Bootsrap app. Booted into CWR.
> 3. In CWR Went to Install from SD -> FULL CWR 893 UPDATE which dch posted.
> 4. Rebooted. Checked System to verify that I was on 5.5.893. Checked that Superuser was still present so I knew I had root.
> 5. Redownloaded and installed Root Explorer. Used it to check the mount_ext3.sh file to verify that the ForeverRoot lines were still present. The last line "chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk" was NOT there, so I added it back in. Saved the file and exited.
> 6. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file titled Blur_Version.5.5.893mr1.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 7. Reboot. As in Step 4, verified system was now on 5.6.893, and that Superuser still present and functioning. At this point took note that Webtop Version read Unavailable.
> 8. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file titled Blur_Version.5.6.893-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 9. Reboot. As in Step 4, verified system was now on 5.7.893, and that Superuser still present and functioning. Webtop still Unavailable.
> 10. Power Down. Used One-Click Fastboot Restore and Root for BIONIC to flash back to stock 5.5.866. Used R3L3AS3DRoot v2 to Root and apply ForeverRoot script.
> 11. Rebooted. At this point not even sure why.. just felt like a good idea (lol).
> 12. Power Down. Boot into Stock Recovery. Installed from sd card the file from top of first page of this thread where it says: Flash stock recovery of full Blur_Version.5.5.886-5.7.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
> 13. Reboot. Verified system was now on 5.7.893 with updated Baseband Version, and that Superuser still present and functioning. Webtop IS BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Danced around the room joyously and smoked a victory cigarette.
> 
> Alright, enjoy. Again I don't want or deserve any credit, I'm just summarizing what I learned thanks to people smarter than me in this thread, and wrote it up in detail.
> 
> EDIT: ADDENDUM: Booted back into CWM. Wiped cache and dalvik (seemed like a good idea) and installed file from first page [MOD] Webtop Via HDMI Without a Dock. Booted up. Now have full Webtop mode over the HDMI cord to my 47" LG TV. Freaking awesome! Thanks again to 0mie, dch, everyone!


Much thanks. Long walk for a short drink of water ... But was worth it. This whole thread is out of control. I decided to go with your method after trying two others on this thread. I was going to go your route first just figured damm... I some what regret it, but then again. This is all part of the enjoyment. Again.. Thanks..


----------



## SOGJC

aanth0ny said:


> I got the 5.7.893 but I lost my root so now I had to revert back to 5.5.886 and re root using the links that were provided and I downloaded all of the builds to make this happen but when I go and flash I keep getting these error messages; Assert failed: apply_patch_check("MDT:boot :8388608:a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19c9d6430deb12:066c0cd6e529a79b1f30f36c1b28d694a95078a2")
> E:error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip(status 7) can some one help me out? I a confused beginner


I got same error.
Any help?? Please


----------



## Timmy10shoes

yes. grab the full bionic FXZ file for RSD lite. Extract all the images. place the system, grfs, preinstall img's in a folder on desktop. Extract P3droids moto-fastboot win32 zip in same folder. flash the img's, erase data & cache. forever root. Sign into google, power down, reboot recovery. Flash the 5.5.886 stock update zip.(54.50mb). Done. just make sure to have the update zip on root of sdcard-ext.(not in any folders)


----------



## SOGJC

Timmy10shoes said:


> yes. grab the full bionic FXZ file for RSD lite. Extract all the images. place the system, grfs, preinstall img's in a folder on desktop. Extract P3droids moto-fastboot win32 zip in same folder. flash the img's, erase data & cache. forever root. Sign into google, power down, reboot recovery. Flash the 5.5.886 stock update zip.(54.50mb). Done. just make sure to have the update zip on root of sdcard-ext.(not in any folders)


Should i just flash the system.img or all the img files??


----------



## Timmy10shoes

the system img, the preinstall img, and the grfs img


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

Can someone guide me on how to get the webtop to work. I an currently on 5.7.893. Tried flashing the hack but that did not work.


----------



## G8orDroid

xxxdroidxxx said:


> Can someone guide me on how to get the webtop to work. I an currently on 5.7.893. Tried flashing the hack but that did not work.


Need more info. You say you're on 5.7.893. Did you flash the leaked OTas? Does the phone show "webtop version unavailable" in settings?


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

G8orDroid said:


> Need more info. You say you're on 5.7.893. Did you flash the leaked OTas? Does the phone show "webtop version unavailable" in settings?


im on the latest leaked ota. Web top is showing unavailable.


----------



## sjflowerhorn

has anyone made a stock cwmr flashable zip to return to stock?


----------



## G8orDroid

xxxdroidxxx said:


> im on the latest leaked ota. Web top is showing unavailable.


I had the same problem, but with some help from Aixelsyd, managed to figure it out right before Timmy10shoes post above (#264).

To expand on Mr. 10shoes's post: Follow P3Droid's directions here http://www.mydroidwo...grade-path.html with the addition of getting the preinstall.img from the .866 FXZ file, putting it in the folder with the other files and adding the following step after the webtop (grfs.img) flash.

moto-fastboot.exe flash preinstall preinstall.img

at this point you can alternately stop P3Droid's steps and use Dhacker's R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 script to flash the system, root and forever root, but you're already there and it's good experience/practice, so I'd go ahead with the steps.

Then reboot into stock recovery ("adb reboot recovery" from a command prompt in a working adb setup or Dhacker's script folder) and flash "Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip" (55± MB)

I am currently trying to upload a zip of just the preinstall.img to my dropbox, but I am on a very slow connection. I'll try to post the link once it's done.

Preinstall.zip file >> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8119920/bionic%20preinstall.zip
Unzip into the folder with the system.img and grfs.img.


----------



## G8orDroid

sjflowerhorn said:


> has anyone made a stock cwmr flashable zip to return to stock?


Not that I'm aware of. I don't know that it would really be practical, since to flash the /system, /osh (webtop) and /preinstall completely back to stock would require a huge .zip file. I suppose the files could be broken up, but I don't now too much about that process. The existing image files from the FXZ (while somewhat of a pain) are probably still the best way.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

G8orDroid said:


> I had the same problem, but with some help from Aixelsyd, managed to figure it out right before Timmy10shoes post above (#264).
> 
> To expand on Mr. 10shoes's post: Follow P3Droid's directions here http://www.mydroidwo...grade-path.html with the addition of getting the preinstall.img from the .866 FXZ file, putting it in the folder with the other files and adding the following step after the webtop (grfs.img) flash.
> 
> moto-fastboot.exe flash preinstall preinstall.img
> 
> at this point you can alternately stop P3Droid's steps and use Dhacker's R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 script to flash the system, root and forever root, but you're already there and it's good experience/practice, so I'd go ahead with the steps.
> 
> Then reboot into stock recovery ("adb reboot recovery" from a command prompt in a working adb setup or Dhacker's script folder) and flash "Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip" (55± MB)
> 
> I am currently trying to upload a zip of just the preinstall.img to my dropbox, but I am on a very slow connection. I'll try to post the link once it's done.
> 
> Preinstall.zip file >> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8119920/bionic%20preinstall.zip
> Unzip into the folder with the system.img and grfs.img.


thanks. I flashed back to 886 using dhacker released root. Flashed the file in the op. Then flashed the webtop hack and it worked! Thanks for the help.


----------



## loumarjr

I was on stock and just flashed the 5.5.893 update. (Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip (55,805 KB) MD5: 32BB57B88C6A265DE7F7D73D2E9FA73E)

This file is not from or posted in the OP and i think it just gets me to 5.5.893. I think the file was one of the original 5.5.893 update. Because i flashed this file, i now cant flash the stock (886) straight to 5.7.893.

I didnt flash anything else except for the above stated file. How can i get to 5.7.893 with webtop and the new radio.

Thanks!!

Edit: Im sorry, i think i listed the wrong file, all i did so far is install 5.5.893 , the first file in the no longer needed list, i did not install anything above that version. I am at 5.5.893 only.


----------



## G8orDroid

loumarjr said:


> I was on stock and just flashed the 5.5.893 update. (Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip (55,805 KB) MD5: 32BB57B88C6A265DE7F7D73D2E9FA73E)
> 
> This file is not from or posted in the OP and i think it just gets me to 5.5.893. I think the file was one of the original 5.5.893 update. Because i flashed this file, i now cant flash the stock (886) straight to 5.7.893.
> 
> I didnt flash anything else except for the above stated file. How can i get to 5.7.893 with webtop and the new radio.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Edit: Im sorry, i think i listed the wrong file, all i did so far is install 5.5.893 , the first file in the no longer needed list, i did not install anything above that version. I am at 5.5.893 only.


You should be able to follow the OP and be good. R3L3AS3D root > 43V3Rroot > Flash update in stock Recovery

If you have problems with that, doing the steps I outlined in Post #271 should work.


----------



## dragoontwo

I was on 5.6.893 and have been trying to flash back to 5.5.893 to get the updated webtop. Nothing seems to work. I always get the tmp/sideload error. I have tried the preinstall to no avail.


----------



## G8orDroid

dragoontwo said:


> I was on 5.6.893 and have been trying to flash back to 5.5.893 to get the updated webtop. Nothing seems to work. I always get the tmp/sideload error. I have tried the preinstall to no avail.


If you are on 5.6.893 (the leak that broke webtop), you need to flash the grfs.img "webtop" too.


----------



## dragoontwo

I followed all the steps up there in post 271. This takes you back to the old webtop version. I can't seem to flash any update.


----------



## G8orDroid

dragoontwo said:


> I followed all the steps up there in post 271. This takes you back to the old webtop version. I can't seem to flash any update.


What is the exact error you're getting? (minus the strings of alphanumeric characters)


----------



## dragoontwo

assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:a/n string here")
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)


----------



## dragoontwo

I even tried putting the zumocast app that another member here posted into the preinstall folder. Still no joy. Does anybody have a list of what is supposed to be in the preinstall folder?


----------



## G8orDroid

Assuming that all of your flashes in fastboot worked correctly, you might try running R3L3AS3D option 1 again and then trying the update. Make sure you are in stock recovery when you flash.


----------



## dragoontwo

I've followed everything to the T with no errors anywhere. Except for trying to flash anything. So am I going to be stuck with the stock webtop without the ability to upgrade it?


----------



## G8orDroid

dragoontwo said:


> I've followed everything to the T with no errors anywhere. Except for trying to flash anything. So am I going to be stuck with the stock webtop without the ability to upgrade it?


At the very worst you should be able to flash the 5.7.893 update as outlined in post 271. Which is supposedly a newer update than the 5.5.893 OTA (I have no idea if it is or not, just what I've read.) You are getting the error because there is still something in your setup that is not passing the checks run from the updater script. If everything the script checks for is not there, nothing gets installed and errors are reported. My recommendation would be to start the process again and make sure you follow each step in order. I'm not saying that you haven't done that already, but sometimes a second run may turn up something that was missed.


----------



## dragoontwo

Well I do wish it would give a more understandable error code. I have spent probably around 6 hours flashing released, webtop, and preinstall today. I also tried flashing everything in the beginning of this thread. I'm not worried about the official OTA. I just want to update my webtop. This reminds me of when I got my Original Droid. It would not take any updates at all. It was bone stock and you couldn't flash anything to it. I don't mess around with deleting or freezing any system apps. I wonder if this has something to do with either the 6.893 or 6.893mr1 update I took. I'm not sure anymore which one it was I took. Thanks for trying to help, but my phone looks like a lost cause.


----------



## fxmech

dragoontwo said:


> Well I do wish it would give a more understandable error code. I have spent probably around 6 hours flashing released, webtop, and preinstall today. I also tried flashing everything in the beginning of this thread. I'm not worried about the official OTA. I just want to update my webtop. This reminds me of when I got my Original Droid. It would not take any updates at all. It was bone stock and you couldn't flash anything to it. I don't mess around with deleting or freezing any system apps. I wonder if this has something to do with either the 6.893 or 6.893mr1 update I took. I'm not sure anymore which one it was I took. Thanks for trying to help, but my phone looks like a lost cause.


You need to flash your /preinstall partition if you used Safestrap.

The recovery flash is probably reading some backups or something dumped there.

Does this help? http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8562-easily-upgrade-to-57893-keep-root-and-webtop/page__view__findpost__p__241026


----------



## dragoontwo

I dd flash the preinstall a couple of times. I never did safestrap, I never froze or deleted system or bloat apps. If I get some time tonight I may do it again and check the error log I just read about. As to that link, I did everything in it 5 or 6 times. Nothing seems to work for me.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

I'm afraid the best webtop version you'll get is the 5.7.893 version DBN-21. If you flashed any 5.6 or 5.7. The new OTA won't take b/c of the patched boot.img.


----------



## dragoontwo

That's what i'm trying to get to. If there was a fastboot of just that webtop I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

no. just the original image. flash the webtop, preinstall and system image. flash 5.7.893 update in recovery.


----------



## dragoontwo

for some reason which I'm going to look into here in a bit, that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

whats your kernel version?


----------



## dragoontwo

[email protected] #1


----------



## Timmy10shoes

how about webtop & radio version?


----------



## dragoontwo

WT-1.3.0-105_DBN-1, CDMA_N_03.1C.57R LTEDC_U_05.15.02


----------



## Timmy10shoes

which update are you trying to install?


----------



## dragoontwo

any of the .893 series


----------



## Timmy10shoes

Well which one's have you tried that failed?


----------



## dragoontwo

all of them. I'm going to attempt another reset and flash, then check the error file.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

so just to be straight. You fastboot the system, grfs, and preinstall images, root, and then sign into google, power down and boot into stock recovery and flash the 5.7.893 zip and it fails.


----------



## dragoontwo

i haven't been signing in to google. could that be what's holding me up? other than that, yes.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

yes. you have to be signed into google for the update to take.


----------



## dragoontwo

still failed. attatched is the last.log. Looks like I was last an 6.893-mr1

Starting recovery on Mon Dec 19 02:11:22 2011
framebuffer: fd 4 (540 x 960)
recovery filesystem table
=========================
0 /tmp ramdisk (null) (null)
1 /sdcard vfat /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 /dev/block/mmcblk0
2 /system ext3 system (null)
3 /cache ext3 cache (null)
4 /data ext3 userdata (null)
5 /misc mtd misc (null)
6 /boot mtd boot (null)
7 /recovery mtd recovery (null)
8 /pds ext3 pds (null)
9 /preinstall ext3 preinstall (null)
10 /webtop ext3 webtop (null)

blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
Fixing execute permissions for /cache
blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
I:Set boot command "boot-recovery"
Command: "/sbin/recovery"

ro.secure=1
ro.allow.mock.location=0
ro.debuggable=0
persist.service.adb.enable=0
ro.build.id=5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-1
ro.build.display.id=5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-1
ro.build.version.incremental=111025
ro.build.version.sdk=10
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=2.3.4
ro.build.date=Tue Oct 25 19:24:23 CDT 2011
ro.build.date.utc=1319588663
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=vwm736
ro.build.host=il93lnxdroid43
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=DROID BIONIC
ro.product.brand=verizon
ro.product.name=targa_vzw
ro.product.device=cdma_targa
ro.product.board=targa
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=motorola
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=omap4
ro.build.product=targa_vzw
ro.build.description=cdma_targa-user 2.3.4 5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-1 111025 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-1/111025:user/release-keys
rild.libpath=/system/lib/moto-ril-multimode.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttyO0
ro.sf.lcd_density=240
ro.default_usb_mode=2
ro.mot.ril.danlist=611,*611,#611
persist.ril.ecclist=911,*911,#911
persist.ril.modem.mode=1
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=70
ro.ngp_available=1
ro.modem_available=0
ro.telephony.default_network=7
ro.com.google.clientid=android-motorola
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310004
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=Verizon
ro.config.vc_call_vol_steps=7
wifi.interface=tiwlan0
softap.interface=tiap0
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=45
ro.cdma.otaspnumschema=SELC,1,80,99
persist.radio.cdma.min=0
ro.HorizontalVVM=true
ro.opengles.version=131072
dalvik.vm.heapsize=32m
ro.mot.hw.uaprof=http://uaprof.vtext.com/mot/xt875/xt875.xml
ro.mot.hw.HAC=1
ro.mot.eri=1
persist.mot.proximity.touch=1
ro.cdma.nbpcd=1
persist.mot.usb.mediasync=1
ro.service.start.smc=1
ro.HorizontalBUA=true
mot.proximity.delay=450
mot.proximity.distance=60
ro.mot.hw.calibratedImager=1
persist.ril.mux.noofchannels=10
ro.mot.phonemode.vzwglobalphone=0
persist.radio.vzw.cdma.mdn=
ro.telephony.gsm-routes-us-smsc=1
ro.cdma.home.operator.isnan=1
ro.mot.dpmext=true
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
persist.radio.ap.phonetype=2
ro.mot.deep.sleep.supported=true
ro.mot.bindervm.config=251
mot.mms.con.timeout=30000
mot.mms.socket.timeout=120000
mot.mms.tr.vc.timeout=55000
mot.mms.trm.timeout=240000
mot.mms.abort.prog.lim=90
mot.mms.retry.pic.size=512000
mot.mms.retry.default=false
mot.mms.retry.timeout.1=30000
mot.mms.retry.timeout.2=180000
mot.mms.retry.timeout.3=300000
mot.mms.retry.timeout.4=480000
ril.dumpstate.timeout=60
ro.hdcp.support=2
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-motorola
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-motorola
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-verizon
ro.kernel.android.ril=yes
persist.ril.mux.ttydevice=/dev/ttyO0
persist.ril.modem.ttydevice=/dev/ttyUSB4
persist.ril.tcmd.ttydevice=/dev/usb/tty2-1:1.3
persist.ril.features=0x90A
persist.ril.mux.retries=500
persist.ril.mux.sleep=2
ro.config.ringtone=DROID_Chime.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=Droid.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.media.enc.aud.fileformat=qcp
ro.media.enc.aud.codec=qcelp
ro.media.enc.aud.bps=13300
ro.media.enc.aud.ch=1
ro.media.enc.aud.hz=8000
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.3_r7
ro.mot.phonemode.vzw4gphone=1
ro.mot.lte_on_cdma=1
lte_ril.libpath=/system/lib/lib-mot-lte-ril.so
cdma_ril.libpath=/system/lib/libmoto_ril.so
ril.rat=LTE
lte_ril.netcfg_to=90
ro.mot.tmp.telephony.refactor=true
ro.cdma.subscription=0
ro.telephony.call_ring.multiple=false
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=3000
ro.setupwizard.enable_bypass=1
ro.cdma.homesystem=64,65,76,77,78,79,80,81,82,83
ro.cdma.data_retry_config=default_randomization=2000,max_retries=infinite,0,0,120000,180000,540000,960000
ro.gsm.data_retry_config=default_randomization=2000,max_retries=infinite,0,0,80000,125000,485000,905000
ro.gsm.2nd_data_retry_config=max_retries=1,15000
ro.media.camcorder.1080p=mp4,h264,30,15000000,aac,128000,44100,2
ro.media.camcorder.720p=mp4,h264,30,10000000,aac,128000,44100,2
ro.media.camcorder.d1NTSC=mp4,h264,30,6000000,aac,128000,44100,2
ro.media.camcorder.vga=mp4,h264,30,4000000,aac,128000,44100,2
ro.media.camcorder.cif=mp4,h264,30,1500000,aac,128000,44100,2
ro.media.camcorder.qvga=mp4,h264,15,500000,aac,64000,44100,2
ro.media.camcorder.mms=3gp,h264,15,128000,amrnb,12200,8000,1
ro.media.camcorder.mmsres=qvga
ro.camcorder.zoom=true
ro.media.capture.maxres=8m
ro.media.capture.fast.fps=4
ro.media.capture.slow.fps=120
ro.media.capture.flash=led
ro.media.capture.flashMinV=3300000
ro.media.capture.torchIntensity=40
ro.media.capture.flashIntensity=70
ro.media.panorama.defres=3264x1840
ro.media.panorama.frameres=1280x720
ro.camcorder.videoModes=false
media.stagefright.enable-player=true
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true
media.stagefright.enable-scan=false
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-record=false
ro.media.camera.focal=3451.0,3451.0
ro.media.camera.principal=1632.0,1224.0
ro.media.camera.skew=0.0
ro.media.camera.distortion=0.0,0.0,0.0,0.0,0.0
ro.media.camera.calresolution=3264,2448
ro.mot.setuptype=2
ro.horizontalIM=true
ro.horizontalNGM=false
ro.horizontalVMM=false
ro.horizontalMOD=false
ro.horizontalVOD=false
ro.horizontalEmail=false
ro.mot.internalsdcard=1
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
ro.build.version.full=Blur_Version.5.6.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US
ro.mot.hidden_keyboards=evfwd
ro.factorytest=0
ro.usb_mode=normal
ro.bootmode=unknown
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=mapphone_cdma
ro.revision=0
ro.kernel.memsize=1024M
init.svc.recovery=running
init.svc.adbd=stopped

Entered auto suspedn function
Parsing the directoryd_name: .

Parsing the directoryd_name: ..

Parsing the directoryd_name: usb1
Driverlink: /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1
Link: ../../../devices/platform/ehci-omap/usb1
Found /sys/bus/usb/devices/../../../devices/platform/ehci-omap/usb1/power/control

Parsing the directoryd_name: 1-0:1.0

Parsing the directoryd_name: usb2
Driverlink: /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb2
Link: ../../../devices/platform/ohci-omap3/usb2
Found /sys/bus/usb/devices/../../../devices/platform/ohci-omap3/usb2/power/control

Parsing the directoryd_name: 2-0:1.0

Parsing the directoryd_name: usb3
Driverlink: /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb3
Link: ../../../devices/platform/musb_hdrc/usb3
Found /sys/bus/usb/devices/../../../devices/platform/musb_hdrc/usb3/power/control

Parsing the directoryd_name: 3-0:1.0

Parsing the directoryd_name: 2-1

Parsing the directoryd_name: 2-1:1.0
blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
I:Set boot command ""

-- Install /sdcard ...
blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
I:Set boot command "boot-recovery"
Finding update package...
I:Update location: /tmp/sideload/package.zip
Opening update package...
I:1 key(s) loaded from /res/keys
Verifying update package...
I:comment is 1460 bytes; signature 1437 bytes from end
I:whole-file signature verified
I:verify_file returned 0
Installing update...
installing motoflash extensions
installing NV updater extensions
blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
script aborted: assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-1/111025:user/release-keys" ||
file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-11/111028:user/release-keys"
assert failed: file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-1/111025:user/release-keys" || file_getprop("/system/build.prop", "ro.build.fingerprint") == "verizon/targa_vzw/cdma_targa:2.3.4/5.5.1_84_DBN-62_MR-11/111028:user/release-keys"
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.
blk: partition "emstorage" size 8603435008 not a multiple of io_buffer_size 524288
I:Set boot command ""


----------



## Timmy10shoes

your build shouldn't be mr-1 if you flashed your system back to 5.5.886.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

how are you flashing your images?


----------



## dragoontwo

it shouldn't be, but for some reason it is. I used released root 2.1.


----------



## dragoontwo

and fastboot for the webtop and preinstall


----------



## Timmy10shoes

fastboot or moto-fastboot. The grfs image is too big to flash with fastboot. You need to use p3droids moto-fastboot b/c it breaks up the install into 5 or 6 parts. you might as well fastboot the system image too. and use the 2.1 for root and forever root only.


----------



## dragoontwo

i did mean moto-fastboot. I have tried flashing the system both ways and it doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Timmy10shoes

which drivers you using?


----------



## Timmy10shoes

are you erasing data & cache after flashing. moto-fastboot -w


----------



## dragoontwo

not sure. they should be the latest drivers from motorolas site. Mot Composite ADB Interface 1.2.7.0


----------



## Timmy10shoes

download 5.2.1 pre-release drivers and install with wi-fi off so their not auto-updated.


----------



## dragoontwo

still no luck. I'll try it tomorrow on a different computer.


----------



## dragoontwo

still showing my build as 62_MR-1. Flashed all through moto-fastboot, cleared data and cache, rebooted, signed in, stock recovery, flash failed


----------



## Timmy10shoes

You could try booting into clockwork and deleting your system from there. Then flash your system.


----------



## fxmech

Timmy10shoes said:


> You could try booting into clockwork and deleting your system from there. Then flash your system.


Yeah, once I started flashing after a manual format of /system in clockwork I managed to avoid more headaches. this, of course including wipe data/factory reset, clear cache, clear dalvik.

Mounts&storage ... format /system

I have only run on .886 & 7.893 based roms... I have managed to make it back down and up again to .7.893 using only this format then flash method and released root for 4ever root.

Hell, try formatting osh, too? I forget what it's called in clockwork.

Make sure clockwork recovery is up to date too? Latest being 5.0.2.5 at this time


----------



## dragoontwo

I do have the latest clckwork recovery. After erasing the system manually through clockwork, I'm still not having any luck. It doesn't seem to erase the system build code. I'm almost fairly sure I'm stuck with this webtop and kernal.


----------



## dragoontwo

Finally back! I used the steps in this post to get back and it worked! Thanks to whoever made this possible.


----------

